# tree cycle followup



## Jim H. (Dec 10, 2009)

How did the tree cycle work out?  I was approached by an employee(tree cycle) at the grocery store today.  He asked what
kind of Pellet stove I had. (He saw water softner pellets in my cart) LOL.  I told him I had a harmon,  and he
says the pellets work great in them,  but not so great in the quadrafires?  I might be able to pick up a ton
for a real good price.  Don't really need it but if they work,  maybe.  Thanks.

Jim


----------



## imacman (Dec 10, 2009)

Jim, what was the "real good price"?  There's a guy on Craig's list near me that's selling TreeCycle pellets for $235.  Believe it or not, I think he owns an auto body/collision shop...that's what the address he sent me went to.....guess everybody is getting in on the act.  :roll: 

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/for/1503427097.html


----------



## namz111 (Dec 10, 2009)

I paid 220 a ton del (but i bought 16 ton)  i have a harman and dont have a problem with them but anyone with a quad has some problems with them. i like tghem becaue the plant is only about 15 miles from my home so i never have any fines in the bags......I also spoke to bob the owner of the company and he said they are going to refine the pellets   for next year to get them to burn much better for the people with quads.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 10, 2009)

They are still burning pretty good for me.  They seem to be burning a bit dirtier than in the beginning (probably need to do a leaf blower cleaning) and I still have some clinkers but not too bad.  I will still buy these again next year unless I start to have burning issues.


----------



## DannMarr (Dec 11, 2009)

I started with the pellets from Lowes then switched to Tree Cycle. They burn better! Plus they are the cheapest I can find here in NE PA.


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 11, 2009)

I will let you know.  I may have a way to get some cheaper then normal.  I don't want to say anything yet until I can confirm
and get an idea of price.  I really should be ok with the Lignetics I still have,  but a good deal is a good deal.


----------



## imacman (Dec 11, 2009)

DannMarr said:
			
		

> I started with the pellets from Lowes......


  What brand?


----------



## Firenutz (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't have a problem with Treecycle in my Quad. I don't have a problem with any pellet so far. I don't sift no stinking fines either. Now that it's very cold I have to drop the clinkers once a day and vacuum/clean glass once a week. The stove is heating a 1600 sq. ft. doublewide at 69-70 degrees 24/7. I like the treecycles. Cheapest I've seen them is a guy by me who buys them by the truckload and sells on Craigslist for 255 a ton.


----------



## Gweeper64 (Dec 11, 2009)

namz111 said:
			
		

> I paid 220 a ton del (but i bought 16 ton)  i have a harman and dont have a problem with them but anyone with a quad has some problems with them. i like tghem becaue the plant is only about 15 miles from my home so i never have any fines in the bags......I also spoke to bob the owner of the company and he said they are going to refine the pellets   for next year to get them to burn much better for the people with quads.



What kind of problems do quad owners have with these? Just curious.


----------



## Firenutz (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought I read a post about a Castile having issues. I think it was on the Treecycle thread that I started.


----------



## namz111 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well from what treecycle says the quad rep told him that quads where not made to handle hardwood pellets they tend to clinker up real bad that it snuffs the fire out and over fills the burn pot, quad did not have an answer as to why it does this but I was told if you slow the feed rate all the way down and give it more air you can burn them. However I have also been told the newer quads seem to burn the hardwood better then the older quads.


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 16, 2009)

well,  i just got back from the plant in Nazareth pa.  I spoke with the plant manager (Mike Zanette 908-413-7819).
When they change something on the line and the bags are not 40lb bags they cannot resell because of the posted weight.
They will have every once in a while a small batch they cannot sell to the public but need to get rid of.  They employees usually will have 1st pick,  but I lucked out and they have a few tons left.  They price is great.  The normal way to get the pellets would
be from Cozy Barn and George.  But like I said,  these cannot be resold!  I know someone on here is a dealer in another state
and Mike is willing to send some samples out to test if you like.  I poured my 1st bag in while unloading my truck and found
no real dust (fines) to really even mention!  It is a hardwood and the older quads seem to run better on soft from what i have been told.  I will send another update when I get a few bags thru.  Keep in mind I have been burning Lignetic hardwood,  so It should be a good test!  

          Jim


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> well,  i just got back from the plant in Nazareth pa.  I spoke with the plant manager (Mike Zanette 908-413-7819).
> When they change something on the line and the bags are not 40lb bags they cannot resell because of the posted weight.
> *They will have every once in a while a small batch they cannot sell to the public* but need to get rid of.  They employees usually will have 1st pick,  but I lucked out and they have a few tons left.  *They price is great*.  The normal way to get the pellets would
> be from Cozy Barn and George.  But like I said,  these cannot be resold!  I know someone on here is a dealer in another state
> ...



Are you gonna keep himhawing around or are you gonna tell us the price you paid already?!!    Actually, I'm confused...you did or didn't pay for these?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> Mike is willing to send some samples out to test if you like.
> Jim


Jim
If he wants to send samples. I can add them to my review. I am not a dealer. But the forum can see the results.

Let me know
jay


----------



## valentine92 (Dec 16, 2009)

When I called they in the summer I was told they would not sell to customers only to dealers?  When did this change?  If they are selling to customers individually what is their prices for a ton?  They told me to call George at Cozy Barn to get them, lol.


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 16, 2009)

they do not sell to customers normally.  please re read what i wrote.  They cannot sell less the 40lb bags to 
cozy barn so they have some they need to move.  these are less the 40 lbs and are not for re sale.  hence can't sell to dealers but will sell if/when they have an odd bag.  they had a few tons.  call,  you will not be dissapointed.  this happens occasionally.  cozy barn is the normal source.  make sense?  i was only trying to help.  the price is definately cheaper then what was earlier in this thread on craigslist.


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 16, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay,  with all of your testing i am sure he would love to get in the mix.  maybe send him your results so far.  his email is mikez at treecyclellc.com   you will have to use the correct symbol for "at".  and keep all together.

let me know how you make out.  he is very nice and really want to make a great pellet.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do. Email is sent!


----------



## BadDad320 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that the issue with Treecycle is that they "currently" are not producing a Premium Grade / Low Ash Pellet.....  Not really sure what grade pellets they would be but definitely not top grade.....


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jim,

I have been in contact with Mike at Tree cycle. Seems like a very nice gentlemen. He has offered to send me some product after they tweak there process. He has also offered me a Tour of the plant. If I ever get a chance and have plans to be in PA. I will definitely take him up on that offer. They seem to know what there issue's are and are working to iron them out. He also stated that all mills have start up process issue's. I agree with him And I honestly feel they know what they need to do next. Mike will notify me when they are going to send me a sample to test. I will keep you posted.

jay


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 17, 2009)

thats great Jay.  He is very nice and i mentioned fines as an issue with other brands and he showed me how they suck them right out with a vacum process.  he also showed me all the cutters and how they keep the pellets at the right size.  They are burning just as hot as the lignetics i usually burn. it will be interesting to see official results with some guages etc.  Keep me in the loop.

Jim


----------



## trylon (Dec 18, 2009)

Just my 2 cents.
Burned 2 bags from Cozy Barn (4.50/bag) and am pretty happy.  They ignite and burn quite well and are much cheaper around here then Lignetics or others. 
The clinker forms pretty heavy when the stove is idling to stay lit with just a small flame.  The clinker is rock hard and slightly glassy, which isn't the case with other brands I burn (O'Malley, Lignetics, Somerset etc).  My PC45 has a horizontal burn bot so the clinker kind of falls off the lip but bridges also producing a slight log jam.  
Those without horizontal burn pots probably shoud'nt burn these on low.  I think they are worth the price for sure and I'll probably get a ton or 2 next year and burn them when the stove is really cooking.  An acceptable pellet in my book- just burn them hot.
Bag was dated 9/09.
length was perfect.  Nothing over an inch.
Very pleasant aroma.
Several pellets were noted to have a rough surface instead of the smooth surface.  Never saw that before-ever.  Maybe they were wet at one time at the store.


----------



## Meneillys (Dec 19, 2009)

We have two quads a castile and mt vernon. One old P23 Breckwell and a Harman boiler. We sell and burn NEWP and just recently Tree Cycle and the Tree Cycles have burned great in all four stoves. We noticed that they were 2 degrees hotter and in the Castile on low setting it made what looked like coral reef. Very hard and sharp clinker almost like there might have been sand in the pellets that turned to glass from the heat. I will burn a bag and take a picture its neat looking actually. Once we get the old stock out of the yard we will be selling the Tree Cycles for $225 delivered for 4 tons or more in the Upstate NY area.


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 22, 2009)

i have had a chance to burn about 4 bags (36lbers).  They do burn hot, and they have a heavy ash that sticks together in a clump.  my glass is almost as clean as when i officially wiped it down.  they are clean burning,  very little fines at all.  I look forward to what Jay finds out....and Jay,  when you are coming to town let me know,  I am about 14 miles from the plant.  I know they were working on a different mixture,  i took some of the oddball bags instead of the newest.  Jay will get the latest recipe from Mike.  The regular price from Cozy Barn is not bad for this pellet,  and if you get in on an odd lot,  the price is even better.  Take care everyone.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Meneillys (Dec 27, 2009)

These are the pics of the clinker from the burn pot after one bag of tree cycle on the medium heat setting. It takes a hammer or a good stomp for get it to break apart and the edges are sharp.


----------



## Genetto (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought 2 tons of the Treecycle pellets.  With my normal settings, my first burn resulted in monster, hard, glassy clinkers.  I have a Bixby stove that I can fine tune via a computer interface.  To get around the clinker formation, I set parameters for a cooler flame and shorten the ash-dump intervals quite a bit.  Doing so allows me to burn the Treecycle pellets but decreases the burn efficiency and dumps a greater amount of partially burned pellets.

Since the Treecycle pellet mill is only several miles from my home their price is much lower than other brands but I don’t believe I’m saving anything.

Steve

<|>


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim H.

Mike has sent me the sample and they arrived today. I sent you a PM. I will try to burn them ASAP.

jay


----------



## Jim H. (Jan 20, 2010)

PM sent right back at ya!  I look forward to what you find.  I have been in touch with Mike as of last week.  He said he is sending you his latest batch.  Let me know if/when you come by,  I live about 12 miles from the plant.  Being out of work right now gives me some freedom! LOL


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 22, 2010)

Jim H.

I have the pellets burning in the stove. I will post results here.

Temp average 224ºF

Ash volume was about the 30 ounce mark on jar

Ash weight 22.504 ounces

Ash Percentage 1.758%

Fines were low at 3/8 of a cup both bags(very good seeing these were UPS to my door step)

Notes: Very small pebbles in the burn pot. 

jay


----------



## namz111 (Jan 23, 2010)

from the looks of the bag looks like he sent you the old batch you find the date on the bag? (08/09) The newer ones came in a bag with green and black on it, I did notice a diff in the old vs new.


----------



## namz111 (Jan 23, 2010)

from the looks of the bag looks like he sent you the old batch you find the date on the bag? (08/09) The newer ones came in a bag with green and black on it, I did notice a diff in the old vs new.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 23, 2010)

namz111 said:
			
		

> from the looks of the bag looks like he sent you the old batch you find the date on the bag? (08/09) The newer ones came in a bag with green and black on it, I did notice a diff in the old vs new.



Mike from Tree Cycle said they were hot off the press's when he shipped them to me. As far as I know they are the latest batch. Maybe just old bags? There is no date on the bag that I can see. Seem to be pretty decent so far!


----------



## glockshooter (Jan 23, 2010)

I started the season with a ton of Tree-Cycle, from Pinnacle Logistics.  $250 delivered into my garage made it worth a shot.  I haven't had any real issues with them, but I don't track it as closely as some here.  I do notice more ash, and its a puffy paper looking ash, not the talcum powder ash I had last year.  My father in law went with 4 tons, he burns full time.  He experienced a lot of clinkers and more ash, but he was burning at a very low feed rate.


----------



## BadDad320 (Jan 25, 2010)

Batch 1 clinkered badly..... 2 or 3 large glass like clinkers in every bag .........   Batch 2 was nearly the same...... Batch 3 works quite well.... TreeCycle just needed to adjust the formula and they did pretty good on the 3rd batch.....................


----------



## glockshooter (Jan 25, 2010)

How do you tell the difference in the batch?  I'll check my bags when I get home.


----------



## Jim H. (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Jay,  thanks for yet another test.  I wish I had a temp guage to see my temps.  I have the older batch and when it is on a full burn I literally cannot keep my hand in front of the stove a good foot or more or it will cook!  224 seems a little low?   Again,   when you are in the area,  make sure you get a bag from me of the older stuff.   As far as the clinkers go,  maybe it is the type of stove.   With the XXV the ash groups together across the burn pot and easily pushes right over the edge.  I also just opened up the stove (off at night), and the ash on the front of the pot can be easily crushed into a smaller ash.  It is still course,  not light the real fine light grey ash of the lignetics that will just blow.  That might be why the glass stays cleaner longer with the Treecycle as well.  I also wondered if the outside temps had anything to do with temps.  When it is in the teens the stove really kicks in to keep the room temp set.....?   Take care all.....
        Jim


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jim,

The heat value is an average. I got a max temp well above 235ºF. Also this is just air temp not stove temp. Stove temp is much higher. Mike and I are going to try it again. He has another batch that should be much lower in ash. He is working hard at making a better product.

He is putting my samples in the old bags, Here is his reply.


> The bag was our older bags. The pellets in the bag was the latest. I switched bags so I could keep the newer material separate. Mike



Just FYI.
jay


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 25, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Jim H.
> 
> I have the pellets burning in the stove. I will post results here.
> 
> ...





This is the problem I have with companies that mark their bags "Premium" when they clearly aren't.  This is the same ash content I see with my Treecycles but I bought mine over the Summer in July.  Honestly, it looks like nothing has changed since then.  I still have 25 bags to go through and it's not worth my time to pull them out of my basement...load in my truck....and take them back.  Like I said, live and learn.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 11, 2010)

I just put the latest batch that Mike from TreeCycle sent me in the stove.

I will post my results here.(Please remember your mileage may very! I almost don't want to do these tests anymore do to all the bickering in the other forum threads, But I promised Jim H and Mike I would.)

Temp average 243F (pretty impressive!)

Ash volume Just under the 12 ounce mark on jar.

Ash weight 8.28 ounces

Ash Percentage 0.646%

Fines were very low at 1/8 of a cup both bags(very very good seeing these were UPS shipped to my door step)

Notes: Very good heat! Very much improved on the ash amount. They are within the premium grade standards for pellets. Very much improved. 

jay


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 12, 2010)

I talked to Mike today,  He seems excited about this latest batch.  I will hook up with him next week sometime to get some and review as well.  Thanks for all your hard work Jay!    Get some much needed rest! LOL   This testing is a great benchmark to get an idea of what works well and not so well.  Again thanks and don't forget to give me a shout if you go to see Mike.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 13, 2010)

Jim H,

I finished the burn this morning. I updated the ash volume and will weight the ash Monday at work. But it looks much much better than the 1st batch I burned. I think you will like this new batch. When you see Mike tell him I said  Great Job! in refining the process! Way less ash from this batch.

See if you can get him to tell you how he got more heat from them. Without disclosing his trade secrets! The pellet size was the same as the 1st batch I burned. So it wasn't more fuel = more heat as far as I can tell. Really just curious if it was a better quality fiber or a higher BTU content fiber. And or both?

See what you can find out?
Thanks
jay


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 13, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Jim H,
> 
> I finished the burn this morning. I updated the ash volume and will weight the ash Monday at work. But it looks much much better than the 1st batch I burned. I think you will like this new batch. When you see Mike tell him I said  Great Job! in refining the process! Way less ash from this batch.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jay....I've been patiently waiting for your results before I go and exchange my pellets for the new batch. Despite what some people say, I think the tests you are doing are GREAT and I enjoy reading the update! Thanks again!


----------



## glockshooter (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Jay, I don't have a lot of options as far as pellet suppliers, your test do make a difference!!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 15, 2010)

Everything is tallied and I updated the results. I would say these pellets are within the PFI's rated spec's for a Premium grade pellet. Very much improved. 

*Again Nice job Mike, You did very well on the changes to the process. *


----------



## namz111 (Feb 15, 2010)

how soon will the consumer be able to buy these new and improved pellets?


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 23, 2010)

I just burned thru a little over 2 bags since sunday afternoon of the new and improved pellets.  They are definately hot!  I had to turn back the setting on the temp a little bit to keep from being to hot.  Also the ash is now fluffy if you will.  Does not stick together like the last version did.  I just opened up the stove and lightly started to brush the ashes from the flame and works extremely well.  You all will be happy with this one.  Mike has a great supply of quality wood and uses wooden fibers (if I understand that correctly).  He mentioned something about having hammered them and that was why they were a darker color and why they clumped together as well....?    Don't quot me on that part.....It was a busy saturday and I was in and out so did not get a chance to do much talking.
    The new pellets are available now!  If need be I can look for a batch code of some kind.  The bags are idenical to the old though......Good luck out there!


----------



## poconoman (Feb 23, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> I just burned thru a little over 2 bags since sunday afternoon of the new and improved pellets.  They are definately hot!  I had to turn back the setting on the temp a little bit to keep from being to hot.  Also the ash is now fluffy if you will.  Does not stick together like the last version did.  I just opened up the stove and lightly started to brush the ashes from the flame and works extremely well.  You all will be happy with this one.  Mike has a great supply of quality wood and uses wooden fibers (if I understand that correctly).  He mentioned something about having hammered them and that was why they were a darker color and why they clumped together as well....?    Don't quot me on that part.....It was a busy saturday and I was in and out so did not get a chance to do much talking.
> The new pellets are available now!  If need be I can look for a batch code of some kind.  The bags are idenical to the old though......Good luck out there!



Yeah Jim, a batch or code of any kind would be helpful!


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 23, 2010)

The top of the new bag on the corner says 10-09 where as the previous one I had says 09-09.
These are the only numbers I can see...hope this helps.


----------



## namz111 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have to chime in here also I had just finished burning 2 bags of the pellets marked 10/09 and all i can say is WOW WOW WOW! much much better I am sure everyone will be much happier with them now! I was told they are shipping them out to suppliers now. Run dont walk to get the new ones....


----------



## mark2m (Feb 24, 2010)

I had picked up 4 bags of the previous batch marked 9-09 and I have to say I was not impressed at all. They burned with an average heat but would clinker and form carbon deposits on my burn pot so quickly that I had to shut the stove down to fully scrap the burn pot of the carbon after a day.  I didn't have any other pellets give me so much trouble. I would say the bags were fairly clean of fines. I've practically poured saw dust into stove with no issues so that didn't worry me very much.

As I said this was the previous batch and they did change their formula. Sounds like they got it right now from what guys are saying about how the new batch burns. Well I guess I would just stay away from the old batch if you are out shopping around.


----------



## poconoman (Feb 24, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> The top of the new bag on the corner says 10-09 where as the previous one I had says 09-09.
> These are the only numbers I can see...hope this helps.



Jim, where did you get them? Treecycle doesn't have a dealer locator.

EDIT: They do have an email requesting for dealers.


----------



## nailhead (Feb 24, 2010)

I picked up 4 bags of these on Sunday. It is Weds and I have put the last of the second bag into the hopper this morning. I can feel these are burning hot! I went to dump the ash pan last night, and there was about half of what I get with the O'Malleys pellets. I do notice that there is ash built up on the baffle, but that does not bother me. The ash pan has less ash and that makes me happy!

I am picking up a ton or 2 hopefully today. They are $200 a ton picked up, or 230 delivered from Cozy Barn in Wind Gap, PA. These are the bags marked 10/09.

Steve


----------



## nailhead (Feb 24, 2010)

Annnnnd Cozy Barn is all out. They are expecting more in today.


----------



## poconoman (Feb 24, 2010)

nailhead said:
			
		

> I picked up 4 bags of these on Sunday. It is Weds and I have put the last of the second bag into the hopper this morning. I can feel these are burning hot! I went to dump the ash pan last night, and there was about half of what I get with the O'Malleys pellets. I do notice that there is ash built up on the baffle, but that does not bother me. The ash pan has less ash and that makes me happy!
> 
> I am picking up a ton or 2 hopefully today. They are $200 a ton picked up, or 230 delivered from Cozy Barn in Wind Gap, PA. These are the bags marked 10/09.
> 
> Steve



$200 a ton is very good if they're a much better pellet.


----------



## nailhead (Feb 24, 2010)

I just have to figure out if I am loading up my trailer or not. Kind of a pain when you don't have a pallet jack (yet). I think I fit 2 tons in my Excursion.


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I just hung up Mike and he didn't have real good news. I wanted to exchange my pellets tonight but he said he didn't have any. He also said that their investors might be pulling out and they will wind up closing the operation. I need to call back the end of next week to see what is going on. He also said it sucks because the latest bath is excellent. We'll see what happens.


----------



## poconoman (Feb 24, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Well, I just hung up Mike and he didn't have real good news. I wanted to exchange my pellets tonight but he said he didn't have any. He also said that their investors might be pulling out and they will wind up closing the operation. I need to call back the end of next week to see what is going on. He also said it sucks because the latest bath is excellent. We'll see what happens.



WTF? Man, that sucks. I guess when you don't do it right the first time, you get a bad rap and sales dip. The new improved pellets might be too late to reverse the negative affect.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2010)

poconoman said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Totally stinks. Just when Mike got it right. I was hoping for some pellet house near me to pick them up. Well Mike gave it his best shot and it wasn't for lack of effort. Every mill I know has had startup issue's. Lets hope they change there mind and go forward. IMO they should come here and check out the latest comments. Most of us seem like we would give them another chance. 

Good luck Mike, Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## fidiro (Feb 25, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Well, I just hung up Mike and he didn't have real good news. I wanted to exchange my pellets tonight but he said he didn't have any. He also said that their investors might be pulling out and they will wind up closing the operation. I need to call back the end of next week to see what is going on. He also said it sucks because the latest bath is excellent. We'll see what happens.



Here I am reading my first thread on this site and it ends with this comment.  Hope this is just a rumor.  Because of all the testing and good end results I'm hoping this is a rumor so that I can count on using treecycle for my pellet usage.  I've been using 7-8 cords of wood per season for 5 seasons now but this is my first season with pellets to heat other side of house and I may make the 75 mile trip next week to Nazareth if there is some ooopppps bags I can throw into my trailer.  Should I call Mike first at the # listed at beginning of thread to check availability.


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 25, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish it were a rumor but that is what he told me. He said if the investors don't front anymore money, he will be forced to shut down operations. I'm ASSUMING he meant the pellet side of the operations. Feel free to call him. He told me to call at the end of next week to see what was going on. He joked and said if he answers his Blackberry it would be a good sign since the investors pay that bill...lol


----------



## nailhead (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope that is not true. Cozy Barn just sold 22 tons of them in 2 days. They just got another delivery today, I picked up 1 ton, and they had about 3 pallets left from the truckload they received (assuming 11 pallets?). People kept coming in while I was there getting the Tree Cycles. This was at 5:45 P.M.

I'm good for now and may pick up another ton next week, if they can still get them.


----------



## ADVA (Feb 25, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> poconoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,

Just picked up 70 bags of treecycle dated 09-09.
They are horrible.
They burn a weird orange with a tint of green color.
If you ask me they were throwing landscape cleanup debrees or dirty stumps in there.

The ash or "glass" if you like...It looks like ash but is fused together & I can pick up the whole clump in one piece.

My HARMAN Advance which is an excellent stove is even having problems pushing/breaking the "wall of solidifiied ash" off the burn pot.

Not too happy to see they may go under.
I presume there may have been other issues than just financing based upon these pellets I have.

Sincerely,


----------



## ADVA (Feb 26, 2010)

Genetto said:
			
		

> I bought 2 tons of the Treecycle pellets.  With my normal settings, my first burn resulted in monster, hard, glassy clinkers.  I have a Bixby stove that I can fine tune via a computer interface.  To get around the clinker formation, I set parameters for a cooler flame and shorten the ash-dump intervals quite a bit.  Doing so allows me to burn the Treecycle pellets but decreases the burn efficiency and dumps a greater amount of partially burned pellets.
> 
> Since the Treecycle pellet mill is only several miles from my home their price is much lower than other brands but I don’t believe I’m saving anything.
> 
> ...



Batch Dated 09-09...

You want to know whats in your pellets????

I took a handfull & threw them in a half gallon plastic milk container I cut the top off of.
Filled it with hot water & waited 10min.
Agitated them with my hand slightly as I continually ran water mid force to keep lighter particles buoyant.

I got a fingernail sized surface area full of tiny pebbles of rock/granite material along with misc. beach sand & smaller finer sand/particles.
The largest is about 1/8" in diameter.

I did this after breaking apart the ash clump & I saw something that looked like a piece of Gypsum & another piece of what looked like a tiny clump of soil/dirt burned dry.


They could make it up to me by taking these 70bags back & give me 120 bags for my troubles & travel time/gas/etc.


One good reason why we get "glassy clinkers" is cause thats what it is...fired sand/etc.

Most Sincerely,


----------



## ADVA (Feb 26, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> Genetto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NEARLY FORGOT:

With that refund in purchase I would evaluate/critique the pellets carefully & give a proper real review.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 26, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me?


----------



## ADVA (Feb 26, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appologies...

I should say a re-evaluation of dirt content in comparison to the test I just & will do again more carefully tomorrow.
I do appreciate your findings & efforts you go to test.

Thats what got me going...

Thanks.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 26, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appologies accepted. Just wanted an explaination on what you were refering to. I wouldn't be happy if I just bought 70 bags of the first batches too! I understand!

By the sounds of what your burning you got the older, Not very good batch. I didn't get clinkers, I got the pebbles(because my stove has a mixer in the pot). Pebbles come from silica or sand. The later batch is much better. I wasn't at all impressed with the first batch either. I think they call it the new mill blues! Last year it was MWP and ACP.

I hope they exchange them and you get some of the new batch. I would like to here your thoughs and how well they burn for you too!


----------



## schoondog (Feb 26, 2010)

That does stink. Hope they can get it back together and make another run at it. And of course thanks Jay for another quality testing job. Way to get to the real deal. 

Schoondog


----------



## fidiro (Feb 26, 2010)

This was quoted by H ADVANCE ON PREVIOUS PAGE

"Hello,

Just picked up 70 bags of treecycle dated 09-09.
They are horrible.
They burn a weird orange with a tint of green color.
If you ask me they were throwing landscape cleanup debrees or dirty stumps in there.

The ash or "glass" if you like...It looks like ash but is fused together & I can pick up the whole clump in one piece.

My HARMAN Advance which is an excellent stove is even having problems pushing/breaking the "wall of solidifiied ash" off the burn pot.

Not too happy to see they may go under.
I presume there may have been other issues than just financing based upon these pellets I have.

Sincerely,[/quote]"


My question to H ADVANCE is "Where did you go to purchase the 70 bags of the older batch?"  Just curious to know who else carries treecycle that still have the old batch laying around.


----------



## BadDad320 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have seen the older batches all around Warren County..... I would be careful as the first batches were  pretty bad......


----------



## ADVA (Feb 26, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> This was quoted by H ADVANCE ON PREVIOUS PAGE
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...


"


My question to H ADVANCE is "Where did you go to purchase the 70 bags of the older batch?"  Just curious to know who else carries treecycle that still have the old batch laying around.[/quote]

Guy out of Dover nj area.

I am mixing this batch 50-50 with a few bags of Curran I picked up a Lowes.
Will let you know how the ash clump does.
I think it may work.
However now I have to go buy 70 bags I do not need just to burn the treecycles 09-09's.
Which means I will have a 50-50 mix of 70bags I do not have the room to store till next season!

This is where good customer service comes in...I hope.
Hey, Things happen & it looks like they corrected the issues.

I like the treecycle idea/business plan.
Thats why I bought them.



I do appreciate that the problem with this batch could have been an Employee machine operator that yes'd his Boss but was incompetent.

However


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 26, 2010)

There is a tree cycle plant in jersey i believe....?   This one we have been talking about is specifically in Nazareth pa.   Jus making sure we are talking about the same plant here.  I to am sorry to hear about the situation....I am waiting on an email from Mike to hear 1st hand though.


----------



## Meneillys (Feb 26, 2010)

I still have 10 tons of the old ones in stock. We have people that are ok with them because they are cheaper than any thing else. I hope they stay open I was planing on using them as a third supplier for pellets. I have to give them a lot of credit they started up not knowing much "I think" about what should and shouldn't be used as material but instead of just saying oh well they took the time to fix the product and worked with people not against them. We need more pellet mills that care as much as they do I think.


----------



## glockshooter (Feb 26, 2010)

How are you guys able to tell what batch you are using?  I checked the bag this morning, I didn't see any code in the corners other than the UPC code.


----------



## BadDad320 (Feb 26, 2010)

If you don't know which batch you have you most likely have the older stuff..... The newer stuff was limited run ......


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 26, 2010)

glockshooter said:
			
		

> How are you guys able to tell what batch you are using?  I checked the bag this morning, I didn't see any code in the corners other than the UPC code.


 
Check the top corner where it is sealed.  That is the only numbers I found.  There were different numbers from the old batch that I got originally and the new one.


----------



## ADVA (Feb 26, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> There is a tree cycle plant in jersey i believe....?   This one we have been talking about is specifically in Nazareth pa.   Jus making sure we are talking about the same plant here.  I to am sorry to hear about the situation....I am waiting on an email from Mike to hear 1st hand though.



I believe the plant in NJ is the Wood Chipper. Then they cart it to PA to make the Pellets.

BTW-The 50-50 mix:

Good & Bad news...

THE GOOD:
It works in that the light ash from the Curran's is keeping the treecycle ash from being one congealed clump at the end of my burn pot that wont budge.

Now-It is a bunch of tiny clumps cause the lighter ash is keeping it from fusing together.

The most it extends off the edge of burn pot is 3/8"! Thats great.

Now I can turn the feed down to 4 1/4. Before I had to have it at 4 3/4 to even run.

The Flame is intense!

THE BAD:
I used to run the Curran's at 3 1/4. So I may be losing efficiency having the flame that intense.

I have to purchase 70+ bags & take the time to mix them at the exact ratio of 50-50 & mix them evenly.

I have spent about 15hours messing around with my pellets/stove & I need to go work & make money!
I specifically bought a HARMAN cause they burn just about anything....Except Dirt!
Did not want to be getting this involved with the dynamics of pellets.

I hope Mike & his investors make a go of it. If they can get the batches more dirt free on a consistant basis they should do fine.
It is a great business line to be "recycling garbage/landfill wood materials" into pellets.
It truly is a "green product".


----------



## glockshooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> glockshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!  Just found it, im burning 09-09.  Still pretty happy with them, Id buy them again if the price is right.


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 28, 2010)

Great news!  I heard back from mike.....here is my email (at bottom then his replies)

"We should have more pellets by next week. The weather and breakdown of our grinder put us behind. There are many plants closed due the Economy but we feel we will survive. We have a great product and improving the quality every batch we make. 
Thanks 
Mike

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Mike Zanette
Sent: Sunday, February 28, 2010 9:02 AM
To: James Horrocks
Subject: RE: Did you get my review?


We are still alive! It is a real challenge to get any business off the ground today. I think we are going to make it. 
Mike

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: James Horrocks [jims94vmx@verizon.net]
Sent: Friday, February 26, 2010 11:34 AM
To: Mike Zanette
Subject: Did you get my review?


   Hope all is ok!  Someone posted that your backers might be pulling out?  Tell them to read the thread I started to see a following!"


Jim and Belinda Horrocks

www.linkedin.com/in/jimhorrocks


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 28, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> Great news!  I heard back from mike.....here is my email (at bottom then his replies)
> 
> "We should have more pellets by next week. The weather and breakdown of our grinder put us behind. There are many plants closed due the Economy but we feel we will survive. We have a great product and improving the quality every batch we make.
> Thanks
> ...






Ahh...you beat me to it  Mike actually called me this morning to give me the same info you posted. He is a great guy to talk to. He said I should call middle of next week and that they should have more pellets made by then. I can then swap my pellets out for the new batch. He certainly sounded like things should work out, which was great to hear.


----------



## ADVA (Feb 28, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that count for me too???
I left a message & got no reply.
I have 70 bags of pellets I cant burn easily & THEY STINK like rotting landscaping debree.
They are stinking up my whole shop & office so bad I had to stretch wrap them.

I hope I get some customer service...

Sincerely,


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you try sending an email through the website?


----------



## fidiro (Mar 1, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guy out of Dover nj area.

I am mixing this batch 50-50 with a few bags of Curran I picked up a Lowes.
Will let you know how the ash clump does.
I think it may work.
However now I have to go buy 70 bags I do not need just to burn the treecycles 09-09's.
Which means I will have a 50-50 mix of 70bags I do not have the room to store till next season!

This is where good customer service comes in...I hope.
Hey, Things happen & it looks like they corrected the issues.

I like the treecycle idea/business plan.
Thats why I bought them.



I do appreciate that the problem with this batch could have been an Employee machine operator that yes'd his Boss but was incompetent.

However[/quote]

Just wanted to know if there was someone closer to me that also carried treecycle but Dover is about the same distance as Nazareth.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 1, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Did you try sending an email through the website?



Thanks,

Just did now.
We will see what happens...

Copy Below:

Hello,
I left a phone message few days ago.
It seems I purchased 70 bags dated 09-09 that were by far not a good batch.
Been posting & reading alot on the Hearth Blog & others about how your company is making it right for all us whom cant burn these pellets.
I get a sick colored orange flame with a green tint unless I max the feeder out & I keep it normally 1/2-3/5ths.

Frankly they smell horrible like rotting landscape debree. One bag I took a wiff & it startled me & had to exhale. I had to wrap them in stretch wrap since they smelled my whole place up. I have spent at least 15 hours of my time already messing around with these pellets & dont have the time & resources any more.

I am looking at just over 100 miles round trip at 8MPG with my super duty to NJ location.
Looking at 134 Miles round trip to your PA location.

I do not mind exchanging them but please at least pay my gas or give me a refund or something fair.  Just the loading/unloading/loading/unloading time alone is hours let alone the hours of driving.  
Your help & professionalism in this matter would be most appreciated.
Sincerely,
LEN


----------



## fidiro (Mar 1, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is off topic but I'm curious on how your super duty is getting that horrible 8mpg?  I get about 17-18 if I keep the speed between 70-75 and I can get it a bit better at about 65-70.  

Anyway hope you get to at least exchange the bags or at least return them to where you purchase them and try just a couple bags of the new stuff first.  I know that it's not right to have to mix 50/50, I would not be happy either, but if it's working for you do you think it's still worth taking that long of a trip?  But, if it is so horrible I would try to at least return them if the exchange does not work.  Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 1, 2010)

[/quote]This is off topic but I'm curious on how your super duty is getting that horrible 8mpg?  I get about 17-18 if I keep the speed between 70-75 and I can get it a bit better at about 65-70.  

Anyway hope you get to at least exchange the bags or at least return them to where you purchase them and try just a couple bags of the new stuff first.  I know that it's not right to have to mix 50/50, I would not be happy either, but if it's working for you do you think it's still worth taking that long of a trip?  But, if it is so horrible I would try to at least return them if the exchange does not work.  Good luck and let us know what happens.[/quote]



It is a dual wheel with a steel plumbers type reading walk in box on it with the tool boxes loaded with heavy eq. & tools. 
Forgot about the time to move the equipment out of the rear main walk in box.
Though it will lighten it up just about the same weight I will be adding in it for the pellets. About 2,700lbs.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 1, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"


Lowes is all out of the Curran's & The other "STARLITE" horrible pellet they were carrying.
The STARLITE Pellets ash would just roll over the end of the burn pot sometimes 3" curling down before it would snap lose.

I picked up some PENNINGTON "natures Heat" pellets.
I can live with them for the mean time.
Not great heat. Feed up to 4 1/2.

Mixed them 50-50 with the TREECYCLE Pellets.
Though the burnt ash mixes well & I dont have one big congealed clump across my burn pot that wont budge.
Some of the lighter PENNINGTON ash blows away & the Heavy Glass Rock hard little pieces from the TREECYCLE Pellets just stay there & build up. Probably lodging themselves in the air holes in my burn pot. Creating too much drag.

The PENNINGTON Pellets just burn too quick & have to turn my feed up to 5 1/2 to get the "heavy ash" ash to dump off the pot killing my efficiency & the flame is so huge that the stove has been cycling alot.

The CURRAN's could have made a good mix 50-50 with the TREECYCLE Pellets.
The 50-50 mix burnt at 4 1/4 feed up from the 3 to 3 1/4 feed setting I burnt the CURRAN Pellets at.
BTW-Burnt the STARLITE Pellets at 3 1/2.

So I am not able to even mix & Burn these right now.
Need a really dense pellet to mix the TREECYCLE Pellets with.

I tried...


----------



## Meneillys (Mar 1, 2010)

This is off topic but I'm curious on how your super duty is getting that horrible 8mpg?  I get about 17-18 if I keep the speed between 70-75 and I can get it a bit better at about 65-70.[/quote]

My guess the 8mpg super duty is one of the nice new clean diesels. Don't understand it fully, less green house gasses but uses more fuel?


----------



## fidiro (Mar 1, 2010)

My guess the 8mpg super duty is one of the nice new clean diesels. Don't understand it fully, less green house gasses but uses more fuel?[/quote]Amazing how that extra fuel becomes less polution, I also don't get how a filter takes care of the extra gasses.  What will become of the filter when it clogs.  I have an 06 without all the new emissions and it gets better mpg's.

My 1993 12 liter inline 6 gets about 7-8 miles to the gallon empty and it weighs 26,000 lbs empty.  It gets about 4-6mpg's loaded to 70k.

Hope you get to at least try a few bags of the new stuff.  I'm still waiting to get some time to get over there and try them for myself.  It would be nice to meet halfway with a few bags to save on travel time. Good Luck


----------



## ADVA (Mar 1, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> My guess the 8mpg super duty is one of the nice new clean diesels. Don't understand it fully, less green house gasses but uses more fuel?


Amazing how that extra fuel becomes less polution, I also don't get how a filter takes care of the extra gasses.  What will become of the filter when it clogs.  I have an 06 without all the new emissions and it gets better mpg's.

My 1993 12 liter inline 6 gets about 7-8 miles to the gallon empty and it weighs 26,000 lbs empty.  It gets about 4-6mpg's loaded to 70k.

Hope you get to at least try a few bags of the new stuff.  I'm still waiting to get some time to get over there and try them for myself.  It would be nice to meet halfway with a few bags to save on travel time. Good Luck[/quote]

It's a Ford. What can I tell you!
2000 Super Duty w-160,000 miles. It has the 5.4L Titan gas motor.
Empty with the heavy box it gets 12mpg.

Mike from TREECYCLE Called.
Conversation went well.
I will post an update.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 1, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I just put the latest batch that Mike from TreeCycle sent me in the stove.
> 
> I will post my results here.(Please remember your mileage may very! I almost don't want to do these tests anymore do to all the bickering in the other forum threads, But I promised Jim H and Mike I would.)
> 
> ...





Jay & All,

***********************************************************
***********************************************************
***********************************************************

Mike called first thing this morning.
He said he will make it right.

I will be driving probably to the PA location mid week to pick up 100 bags of the NEW TREECYCLE Pellets.

As a business man myself...I have to say He is doing a great job in handling my personal situation & the... norms..."I am learning" in getting a new plant producing a quality Pellet. We spoke at length & He seems like He has got a handle on the situation & is implementing new proceedures/etc. as they present themselves.

I let him know I would evaluate the NEW TREECYCLE Pellets & post the results here.

Mike mentioned they are the best yet & burning hot with less ash.
Can't wait to get my hands on them!

Sincerely,
LEN


----------



## slvrblkk (Mar 1, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Len...glad to hear...he seems like a great guy trying to do the right thing....

Steve


----------



## ADVA (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep,

Will let you know what transpires & how they are a burnin.
I hope the investors see the asset in having a person like Mike at the healm.


----------



## fidiro (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad to hear he's taking care of you and others in the same situation.  Hope the new stuff works out and please do give us your input on how your stove handles the new product.


----------



## Jim H. (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you! Mike is a pretty decent guy.   Take care.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree.

Hope I have enough time to take a quick tour of the plant that He offered.
Will let you know how they burn.

I am looking to pick up few bags of other quality pellets to compare the treecycles to.

Heading out tommorrow afternoon.

Okanagan’s/Turman’s/Barefoots/Green Team/Somerset/Dragon Mtn./Spruce Pts./Pure Fire:

Looking for suppliers on my way out to Nazareth PA. From North New Jersey.
Will be traveling 80W thru NJ & on 611/512/191 thru Bangor on into Nazareth PA.

These are hard to get in NJ.
Hoping someone could point me in the right direction

Much Thanks!


----------



## slvrblkk (Mar 2, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> Hope I have enough time to take a quick tour of the plant that He offered.
> Will let you know how they burn.
> ...





Are you picking pellets up tomorrow at the plant? Mike told me to call on Wednesday to see where they were at with production.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 3, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope to.
I have plans to call Mike at Noon to ask Him the same Question...


----------



## slvrblkk (Mar 3, 2010)

Any update on the pellets?????????? Hopefully they have some.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 4, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Any update on the pellets?????????? Hopefully they have some.



I spoke with Mike early afternoon.
They had a snag on finding a replacement conveyor belt that was an issue.
Which is OK for me since I would rather my pellets be made from "wood"!

My schedule does not line up till the weekend or early next week.

I am busy with work so will not call till Thursday at 5:00.
Right now we are not the only ones trying to get them.
They have trailer orders they are behind on.

I spoke to a supplier today about the Treecycles.
He said their recent pellet is superior to those prior.
Also let me know that Mike is doing a good job of getting the quality together.
He said that when the Hamer's came out it took them over 1 1/2 years to get their pellets right.
By this & from what I have read on this thread. Treecycle is doing well for 7-8 months.

I will ask Mike to "put them aside" for me if possible.

If anyone wants to try a few bags. I could pick them up & meet You on my way back to North Jersey.
I am heading 80W to 287N to the Pompton Lakes area.

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## ADVA (Mar 6, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoke with Mike after 5:00pm.
The mill is still down.
He is anticipating yet another few days.
Will try again Monday.

Being there is only 2-4 weeks of cold nights left.
I am hoping they get er' running soon so I could burn these better Treecycles.

Have a Great Weekend!


LEN


----------



## fidiro (Mar 10, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last Thursday it sounded like production was just about to get started that day so I guess it's still not up.  It looks like spring is here and I was also hoping to try these this winter.  Hope they get the mill back together and going again to stock up for next winter at least.


----------



## BadDad320 (Mar 25, 2010)

Any updates on Treecycle????  Any new product available yet???


----------



## ADVA (Mar 25, 2010)

BadDad320 said:
			
		

> Any updates on Treecycle???? Any new product available yet???



Finally had time to go pick up those NEW TREECYCLE Pellets Mike promised.
I have to say Mike is a stand up guy & good for His Word.
Not too many people good for their word these days...

He has made a better product with this batch I have.
Mike mentioned He "just now" pulled in some new high quality wood suppliers!
So expect even another jump up in quality in the coming batches once 
delivery from their new suppliers commences.

I burned a few bags.
Pellets not have the problems of the 9-09 bag dated batch.
Plus they burn cleaner & hotter!
My Employee even said they smell & Burn better without asking Him.
I will post a more detailed explanation of how they are.
However They are of a quality now that I would buy.
I actually cant wait till their newer wood suppliers batches get run!
Mike wants to get a few bags to me to try.

The bags I have now are dated 10-09.
However the Pellets were just recently run.
The bags were dated at time of their manufacture.
So can't go by the date.
Mike is trying to get a better dating system going.
May even change the look of the bag...

If Mike keeps weeding out the suppliers that were "tainting" the quality of the wood they were sending
& keeps pulling in these quality suppliers the NEWEST TREECYCLE Pellets could be a product 
that could compete with the best of them.
I hope to see them get there.
Would be fantastic to see a local company succeed providing local jobs.

Sincerely,
LEN


----------



## ADVA (Mar 25, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay,
Burned few bags of the NEW TREECYCLE Pellets.
Below is a copied post from another thread.
I dont want anyone to think I am spamming this company.

When you see the determination & the honest efforts this Company
is making to produce a quality Pellet & Right any wrongs.
You can't help but tell it like it is...

"Might want to give TREECYCLE another try…
Below is a repost from treecycle followup thread.
I would keep an eye on this company.
IMO-They are getting the bugs worked out in their new mill.

“Finally had time to go pick up those NEW TREECYCLE Pellets Mike promised.
I have to say Mike is a stand up guy & good for His Word.
Not too many people good for their word these days…

He has made a better product with this batch I have.
Mike mentioned He “just now” pulled in some new high quality wood suppliers!
So expect even another jump up in quality in the coming batches once 
delivery from their new suppliers commences.

I burned a few bags.
Pellets not have the problems of the 9-09 bag dated batch.
(added-Especially I do not have the edge of my burn pot clogged with a wall of congealed ash that wont drop off.
Now the ash is incredably better. I do not have this issue with these NEW TREECYCLES.)
Plus they burn cleaner & hotter!

My Employee even said they smell & Burn better without asking Him.
I will post a more detailed explanation of how they are.
However They are of a quality now that I would buy.
I actually cant wait till their newer wood suppliers batches get run!
Mike wants to get a few bags to me to try.

The bags I have now are dated 10-09.
However the Pellets were just recently run.
The bags were dated at time of their manufacture.
So can’t go by the date.
Mike is trying to get a better dating system going.
May even change the look of the bag…

If Mike keeps weeding out the suppliers that were “tainting” the quality of the wood they were sending
& keeps pulling in these quality suppliers the NEWEST TREECYCLE Pellets could be a product 
that could compete with the best of them.
I hope to see them get there.
Would be fantastic to see a local company succeed providing local jobs.

Sincerely,
LEN "


----------



## fidiro (Mar 25, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> BadDad320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it's working out for you.  

I've been using up what I had purchased locally before I heard about treecycle but now that the end of the season is here it's hard to get my pellet stove fired up with my wood stove still burning.  But hope to try Mike's new product for sure beginning next season as I can't store anything right now so have to wait closer to end of summer and probably pick up a few tons.


----------



## ADVA (Mar 25, 2010)

Glad to hear it's working out for you.  

I've been using up what I had purchased locally before I heard about treecycle but now that the end of the season is here it's hard to get my pellet stove fired up with my wood stove still burning.  But hope to try Mike's new product for sure beginning next season as I can't store anything right now so have to wait closer to end of summer and probably pick up a few tons.[/quote]

Yep.
Happy it worked out.
"All is well that ends well".

You should be getting an even far superior product from Treecycle by then.
These ones I have are the best out of the few different types I bought.

IMO-Especially once they get their new wood suppliers (a debarked wood)
running in the near future.
Though the ones I have now are clearly superior to the old ones & have at least 35-55%
less Silica in them.
I could only imagine what the addition of "debarked" wood will add to the mix.
Since much silica is in the bark.

I do believe it could be a decent product to early purchase.
When Mike gets the samples to me I will post about how they are a burnin.

I do hope Mike gets some to Jay for him to test.
Jay's the big "OINK" when it comes to pellets!

LEN


----------



## stevie73 (Mar 29, 2010)

Im so excited to read the positive reviews about Tree Cycle. I'm picking up 4 tons over at Home  & Hearth. Thanks guys!


----------



## ADVA (Mar 29, 2010)

stevie73 said:
			
		

> Im so excited to read the positive reviews about Tree Cycle. I'm picking up 4 tons over at Home  & Hearth. Thanks guys!



See if you could get the ones Mike will be running with the new suppliers They just picked up.
You can call & ask Mike where & when they will be shipped.
Or at least the ones they ran the last few weeks since they started up again.
He is at the PA plant.

That batch I just tried burnt well in my Harman bottom feed stove.
As always.
Pick up a few bags first to see how they burn in your type stove.

Let me know ow you make out.


----------



## slvrblkk (Apr 3, 2010)

I still can't seem to get a day nailed down to swap out my pellets. Between the mill being down and now our conflicting schedules, it's not panning out.


----------



## Jim H. (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a note,  I talked again with Mike and he is very excited about this latest batch.  The ash content is around 5% if I understood him correctly!  I can't wait to try these new pellets,  I was very happy with the 09/10 version,  and he says this new batch is even better!   Jay,  give him a call when you can....I will PM you.   

  Jim


----------



## poconoman (Apr 23, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> Just a note,  I talked again with Mike and he is very excited about this latest batch.  The ash content is around 5% if I understood him correctly!  I can't wait to try these new pellets,  I was very happy with the 09/10 version,  and he says this new batch is even better!   Jay,  give him a call when you can....I will PM you.
> 
> Jim



Where's a good place to buy them?


----------



## Jim H. (Apr 24, 2010)

cozy barn in windgap is one place I know of....Mike is starting to sell to other places as well.


----------



## poconoman (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> cozy barn in windgap is one place I know of....Mike is starting to sell to other places as well.



Jim, I found a dealer that's going to have a summer buy of TC for $200 a ton. But, they're going to call me back to tell me the sale is on and the price confirmation.

Maybe, we can arrange a group buy and possibly lower the cost more if we buy 20 tons? I'd have to ask the dealer.


----------



## Jim H. (Apr 30, 2010)

You can get them thru Pelletdirect also for a great buy!   I believe that is only for the new england area....?

 Jim


----------



## poconoman (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> You can get them thru Pelletdirect also for a great buy!   I believe that is only for the new england area....?
> 
> Jim



Looks like it. But the dealer I found is way closer to me. East Stroudsburg.


----------



## fidiro (Jul 24, 2010)

poconoman said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have an update?  Where is this dealer located?  I'm in Central NJ and just wondering if it would be close enough to try and get a better deal by getting in for a group buy.


----------



## Jim H. (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 2.5-3 tons right now,  I am fine for next season......200 would be a good buy.

 Jim


----------



## poconoman (Jul 24, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> poconoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I called them a few weeks back and told me that they're expecting shipment and they'll let me know. 

It's taking too long. I want to stock up already.


----------



## poconoman (Jul 28, 2010)

Cozy Barn in Wind Gap, PA has TC for $190 ton.


----------



## fidiro (Jul 28, 2010)

I hope that the pellets only got better in the last few months as I am planning on getting 3 tons.  I can get them delivered for 195 each if I buy 3 tons.  One or two tons are 225 delivered.  The bag looks much different than the one pictured in the TC website so hope it's a new bag and newest batch.

I plan on placing the order this week.  I hope I don't make a mistake by buying so much.


----------



## fidiro (Jul 28, 2010)

Trying to get the pic of the bag uploaded so if anyone has any info about could post.

I can't figure out how to post the pic, but it's in my profile listed as "My Photo"  Don't know if you can see it there.


----------



## poconoman (Jul 28, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> I hope that the pellets only got better in the last few months as I am planning on getting 3 tons.  I can get them delivered for 195 each if I buy 3 tons.  One or two tons are 225 delivered.  The bag looks much different than the one pictured in the TC website so hope it's a new bag and newest batch.
> 
> I plan on placing the order this week.  I hope I don't make a mistake by buying so much.




 I emailed Cozy Barn:
"Are these the reformulated latest batch? You may know that the previous batch wasn't hot enough and too many clickers.

Thank you"


Their reply:
"Yes these are spring 2010 with the 2nd bagging. They are on there 3rd bag now. "




Where are you getting them from?


----------



## imacman (Jul 28, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> I plan on placing the order this week.  I hope I don't make a mistake by buying so much.



I hope you don't either.  3 tons of pellets that you've never burned before is taking a BIG chance, especially pellets that were average to below average last season.  The experienced pellet burners on this forum always recommend burning at least 2-3 bags before committing to tons of a brand they never used before.

You don't have any other pellets available in your area?


----------



## fidiro (Jul 28, 2010)

You don't have any other pellets available in your area?[/quote]

The closest place to get pellets is Lowes.  They used Greenteam last season which burned pretty good in my stove then switched to a light blue/white bag from I believe N.Carolina, forgot the name, those pellets created more ash then the greenteam.  Don't quote me on this but I think that blue/white bag said pellets were made specifically for Lowes.  

Lowes started the season at $5 a bag then mid season went to $6/bag.  I never checked if they sold by the ton because they only had two pallets in store at a time.  I guess not many pellet users here in Middlesex County, NJ.

I figure if TC is just as good as greenteams, but I'm just going by what the test results showed in the last batch, I would be happy as I only use the pellet stove a few hours during the day.  I depend mostly on firewood.

I guess I may want to think about just one ton at $225 delivered or try and get someone who would want to split 3 tons.

I was and still am excited what the results showed at the end of last season that is why I have the 3 tons in mind but also the $30 drop per ton.


----------



## fidiro (Jul 28, 2010)

POCONOMAN,

Were you able to see the pic of the bag I have under my profile?  Just wondering if it's viewable by everyone or just me.

If you see the bag and by the looks of it, do you know anything about what batch it's from?


----------



## imacman (Jul 28, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> ......then switched to a light blue/white bag from I believe N.Carolina, forgot the name, those pellets created more ash then the greenteam.  Don't quote me on this but I think that blue/white bag said pellets were made specifically for Lowes.....



The pellets that Lowes sold last year were called Clean Energy.  Their made by a mill in the south, but I forget what one it was.


----------



## imacman (Jul 28, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> POCONOMAN,
> 
> Were you able to see the pic of the bag I have under my profile?  Just wondering if it's viewable by everyone or just me.
> 
> If you see the bag and by the looks of it, do you know anything about what batch it's from?



Pelletnubi, you might want to send a PM to Jay Takeman (j-takeman) and ask him to look at the pic (everyone can see it).  He did some "testing" of their pellets last year and might be able to shed some light on the bag/batch.


----------



## fidiro (Jul 29, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the ones.  I definately chose greeneteam over those until they ran out then I had no choice.  I'll PM 'J-Takeman' to see if he knows anything about this different bag.


----------



## poconoman (Jul 29, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> POCONOMAN,
> 
> Were you able to see the pic of the bag I have under my profile?  Just wondering if it's viewable by everyone or just me.
> 
> If you see the bag and by the looks of it, do you know anything about what batch it's from?



It's DEFINITELY not the first batch which wasn't great. They had a green bag. 

Jim.H burned some of the new TC and he says they're great. High heat and much less clinkers. I suggest you shoot him a PM.


----------



## imacman (Jul 29, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> I'll PM jakeman.....



His forum name is not jakeman, it's j-takeman.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 29, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pellets I tested all came in the old bags.

The new bags were supposed to be this bag, But it sounds like they changed them again. I have been spending most of my time trying to stay cool and catching monster fish. Haven't had much time to keep up with the pellet game.

The bag with the pellet stove is what pelletnubi is taking about. I though those were the new MaineWoods bags??? Can another confirm that the bag with the stove is what is the new bag????

Edit: This is actually good that Mike has changed the bags. We can keep track of the good and the better this way. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## richg (Jul 29, 2010)

There was a fire at the Tree cycle plant about two weeks ago. Unknown when they will be back up.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 29, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> There was a fire at the Tree cycle plant about two weeks ago. Unknown when they will be back up.



Seems to be something that keeps happening lately. Hope all is OK and there were no injuries.


----------



## slvrblkk (Jul 29, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> There was a fire at the Tree cycle plant about two weeks ago. Unknown when they will be back up.



Wow, was that in the paper or news? I didn't see or hear anything about it.


----------



## fidiro (Jul 30, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple mistake.  Hope I didn't offend you.  I'll go and edit.


----------



## fidiro (Jul 30, 2010)

J-Takeman

If it's ok with the site I'll post a link to where you can find the new bags and pellet sale info, to confirm the new bag look.  Let me know if it's against the rules to post links.

I'm actually going for the 3 ton order and am going to sell off some to local pellet users.  The new pellets can't be worst than what Lowes is going to carry.


----------



## pelletdude (Jul 31, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> You can get them thru Pelletdirect also for a great buy!   I believe that is only for the new england area....?
> 
> Jim



Long Pond Stove Shop in Eastern Ct is also selling TreeCycle $219.00 per ton.  www.lppellets.com


----------



## jackpot (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone ,first post here on Hearth. Going on the fourth season of full time pellet burning.Thanks for all the updates on Tree Cycle and looking forward to more. I've been waiting a couple seasons for their pellets to hit the market in the hopes it would alleviate the occasional lack of pellets here on the coast of central nj.

Also just wanted to mention,after reading the other posts in this thread, the Tractor Supply in Flanders nj,currently is selling Hardwood Heat pellets for 200 per ton. Was told by the salesman these are made by Hamer,burned 5 bags at the end of this last season and was happy with them. Pre-ordered 3 ton for pickup no later then Oct 1 of whatever brand they have stocked at the time. Last season was Lignetics which i'm hoping for again. Was told today 8/1/2010 is the last day for layaway, but  $200 per ton is  the daily price as of now on what is in stock (Hardwood Heat).

Best

K Man


----------



## imacman (Aug 2, 2010)

K MAN said:
			
		

> .......Hardwood Heat pellets for 200 per ton. Was told by the salesman these are made by Hamer,burned 5 bags at the end of this last season and was happy with them. Pre-ordered 3 ton for pickup no later then Oct 1 of whatever brand they have stocked at the time.......



First of all, welcome to the forum K Man.  Maybe you can post a pic of your stove, and add some info in your signature line about it.

Secondly,  if you like the way the Hardwood Heat burned, why wait and take a chance that the pellets they have in Oct. might be junk?  The salesman was correct.....Hardwood Heat pellets ARE made by Hamers, and they are a GOOD pellet.  If the TSC has them in stock now, I'd grab them NOW, IMO.


----------



## jackpot (Aug 2, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> K MAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Imacman, have an englander 25pdvc , can't say enough good things about it. Had looked at the Dell point about 10 years ago, but the price was up there.

You're probably right about just picking up the pellets now,but was hoping to leave them in their yard rather then mine for the 6 extra weeks.(only a small shed here and no garage).  Also hoping to pick up the lignetics again as i didn't think they burned as hot. Heating only a 1200 sq ft cape counting both floors, so the pellets that aren't as hot , allow me to not have to turn the stove on /off as much. Boreal , from Canada ,makes a low ash pellet that is a good example of low heat,although these wont get the job done in the dead of winter.(sold @ Bartells, Clark nj $6 per bag)


----------



## imacman (Aug 3, 2010)

K MAN said:
			
		

> Thanks Imacman, have an englander 25pdvc , can't say enough good things about it. Had looked at the Dell point about 10 years ago, but the price was up there.
> 
> You're probably right about just picking up the pellets now,but was hoping to leave them in their yard rather then mine for the 6 extra weeks.(only a small shed here and no garage).  Also hoping to pick up the lignetics again as i didn't think they burned as hot. Heating only a 1200 sq ft cape counting both floors, so the pellets that aren't as hot , allow me to not have to turn the stove on /off as much.



IMO, I'd get the better pellets now, and store them in your yard w/ a good tarp over them....it can't be any worse than TSC having them sitting outdoors in the weather UNCOVERED, as I'm sure they are.  

As for the Lignetics, last years batch wasn't too good, so don't buy them at any kind of premium price until burning season starts and we get results for this years batch....hopefully they improved them, but you never know.

As for as the lower heat, why can't you just turn the feed rate down to low on the stove??


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 3, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> richg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there was not a fire at the plant, I was just there this morning and swapped out my pellets and they are running five 10 hour days and Saturdays if needed. Mike is great guy and I hope they do well and wish them the best. They seemed to have straightened out their problems from last year.


----------



## jackpot (Aug 4, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> K MAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point,had a flashback to last winter seeing them in the gated sideyard covered with snow after reading your post. Will start picking them up next week,it's almost an hour there and a little over an hour back home ,loaded with half a pallet in the F150.

Rarely is the setting above 1,the lowest, except when first turning it on after work. The temp in the house was never below 57 with no other heat source turned on. Originally had an overheat shutoff problem that the company was able to solve over the phone by reprogramming thru the heat/fan electronic controls . Wonder if they can't reprogram to actually slow the feed rate to slightly less than 1?


----------



## vvvv (Aug 4, 2010)

K MAN said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u turn the feed rate down too much so the fire goes out intermittently, the buildup of gas from smouldering pellets will result in a minor? gas explosion.= flame's gotta remain present & not even slightly extinguished by incoming pellets


----------



## richg (Aug 4, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I guess that emergency email I got from them was a figment of the imagination. Without divulging what I do for a living, there sure as fork was a fire and they were down.  :roll:


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 4, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez....chill....I don't care what kind of email you got...I'm telling you what I SAW with my OWN EYES.....up and running.....I asked where you heard about it and you didn't reply......I thought you might have mistakenly thought it was another plant that caught on fire.....


----------



## namz111 (Aug 6, 2010)

FYI................ treecycle is up and running smooth lots of pellets stacked! they seem to be running full steam ahead..


----------



## Jim H. (Aug 6, 2010)

could what ever fire is mentioned be at the plant in NJ? The plant we have been discussing and Mike are out of the Nazareth plant off of 191.....just a thought.....

 Jim

I have been extremely happy with the quality and service...as well as how Mike does listen to all of us to get his pellet better.....


----------



## pelletpig54 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello All!

This is my first post on here but have been burning my Harman XXV for 5 years now.  I was drawn to this thread because I live near Treecycle and it's obvious from these posts that none of you do.  There was indeed a fire there on Engler Road a few weeks ago. They were down for aboutu 2 weeks. I know this because I can hear their machine run incessantly all day long.  I saw the fire and the billowing black smoke myself so make no mistake--they had one. It is a bit convienient though that this fire occured during a period when they are having money troubles and it only hurt an outside structure....glad that no one was injured. The volunteer fire company responded shortly after the fire was called in and had it under control within a half hour. They stayed with the fire until 9 or 10 pm though--those firefighters are top notch!!


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome pelletpig54,

Glad you could join us. Enjoy your stay with us. As a seasoned burner, Hopefully you could assist with the new burner and there questions?

We love to see and hear about fellow burners stoves and what brands of pellets there having good luck with. We all try to put our stove in our signature so others can see what we are burning.


----------



## imacman (Aug 7, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> Hello All!
> 
> This is my first post on here but have been burning my Harman XXV for 5 years now.......



Welcome pelletpig54......glad to have "seasoned" veterans along with "newbies" joining.....the more, the merrier!

Oh, and BTW, we require a pic of your stove install, or, as we say here, "no pic means it never really happened".   :cheese:


----------



## jackpot (Aug 8, 2010)

"if u turn the feed rate down too much so the fire goes out intermittently, the buildup of gas from smouldering pellets will result in a minor? gas explosion.= flame’s gotta remain present & not even slightly extinguished by incoming pellets"

Thanks BLIMP,point taken. Will see what options,if any,the company offers up when the season starts.


----------



## pelletpig54 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just heard of a new plant opening up this fall in Palmerton, PA.  Sounds like the owner knows his stuff--anxious to try these guys!  Anyone else hear of this company?? I can't remember the name.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 19, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> pelletpig54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link BTU. You always come thru in the clutch!  :cheese: 

Another chipped pellet comes to market. And a hardwood at that. Hope they get all the bark off!

Can't wait to try them!


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm pretty close, hopefully I can get a hold of some.......


----------



## pelletpig54 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks BTU....this plant really looks great.  I wish them luck and hope they strike up a good deal with our local distributors. I'm not fond of using Hinton and Sons and think that other places like the Northampton Farm Bureau and Tractor Supply are better.  I also like the idea of burning only "clean" wood---not landscaping waste like Treecycle!


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder if this was the company that was doing the survey's here a while back?????????????????


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 20, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> I wonder if this was the company that was doing the survey's here a while back?????????????????



Can you find the thread? I searched but missed it! Post a link if you do.


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 21, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shoot...I went through a bunch or my old posts but can't find it.....I sort of remember it being part of another post unrelated to the new company....


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 21, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found it! It was a bit further back than I thought.....Not sure if it's them but the poster was listed as "Northeast, PA" which is where it is.....

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/39885/


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 21, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks slvrblkk, I will PM and maybe request a sample to burn for the group? In a new thread of coarse!


----------



## fidiro (Aug 22, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> I also like the idea of burning only "clean" wood---not landscaping waste like Treecycle!



When you say clean wood do you mean they are cutting down trees just to make sure they have a clean supply just for pellets.

I'm new to the pellets but I thought that every pellet company is using whatever hardwoods or chips that would just wind up in the landfill.  I'm learning something new on pellet making, but do clear this up for me please.  What is usually used to supply pellet making?

Regardless of what treecycle now uses for their pellets, I gave in and purchased 3 tons and had it delivered today.  Very friendly service from placing the order to the delivery.  I delt with Mike Timpson to place my order.  Excellent communication, fast email responses, A+ in my book so far.

I guess I'll know when the cold hits, what the pellets will do.  I'm using them in a Profile20 and I will clean it really good and see what they will do to the glass and how much ash will come out and if the heat meets my demand, but I depend mostly on firewood heat.  

So far I'm VERY happy with my delivery, thanks TreeCycle team if you get to read this.

I'll let everyone know if I get any clinkers but I am confident it's taken care of.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 22, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> pelletpig54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wood for pellets generally comes from waste fiber from wood mills. There is usually a abundant supply of this fiber. But when you get slow years like the past few. We get less good fiber and more fiber that would be used for other products. 

The trees used in the making of the wood products mostly comes from managed forests. What ever is harvested is replanted and in 30 years or so. When the new trees have matured. The cycle would continue. The whole tree pellet maker is using these same managed trees and it isn't much different actually. Its not like they come to your house and cut down the favorite shade tree you have out in the back yard. 

The better mills have a lock on there fiber source. The fiber is from in house wood milling for other wood products they make and they save there own fiber. The tree chipping also offers a lock on the quality fiber. Once the bark is removed. The whole tree is chipped and hamered into small chips and dust to be pelletized. Nice clean wood just like the better pellet makers. 

Hope I helped a little?


----------



## fidiro (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks J, as I always thought that woods that would be considered waste was the sole supply for pellet making, this was what I thought before I started using pellets a year ago.  Early this year was when I read about saw dust being used and now I just learned that there is also tree harvesting just for the production.

I guess as long as the pellets produce clean heat without clogging up my stove, I really don't care much, but would rather have a GOOD QUALITY pellet made from materials that would wind up in the landfill wether it's chips or logs from my neighbors backyard.  But that pellet would have to meet everyones' expectations, of course.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats the way it used to be but when the fiber is scarce during recessions. We need a alternitive pellet. If they don't make products there isn't enough fiber to go around for all the products that use it. We have other products that use the same fiber a pellet would. Fiber board to name one. Sure there are many more.

I also think they would not harvest the premium trees to make pellets. They would harvest the lesser wood and save the good stuff for when things pickup. We get the trees that would not make top grade lumber. These trees would most likely be trimmings to give the good wood breathing room to futher grow. 

We will thank these mills that are using chipped trees when the next fiber scare comes along. These chipped tree pellet makers could save the people that religh totally on wood pellets for heat! I am hoping because if there is another fiber shortage, I would be the one cutting trees to heat my house along with many others.

These are just theorys of mine, I have no actual proof except the tree chipping mills are growing in numbers. I count 3 that totally religh on them and 1 that is using both market fiber and tree chipping to make a pellet!


----------



## fidiro (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess since this thread was started to talk about TreeCycle and how it is performing, I don't think it will hurt to post the information from where I purchased my pellets.

Mike Timpson
www.pellets4u.com

His website will show price, phone # and email if anyone is interested.


----------



## poconoman (Aug 23, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> pelletpig54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I inquired and I received a reply from Jeff. He said that Stoves n Stuff in Stroudsburg PA will be selling the pellets.

Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 23, 2010)

poconoman said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks, I don't think I'll be driving up their just to pick up a couple bags..........Is that the only place selling them?


----------



## poconoman (Aug 24, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> poconoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suggest you email Jeff about your area. He asked me about stoves shops in my area and he said he'll inquire those stores about selling his pellets.


----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> pelletpig54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdie Partners!

Been a loong hot summer....

Just Got off the phone with Mike T.
Picking up some samples tomorrow.

Mike says they obtained some real decent wood suppliers.
Clean Wood.

Mike made good the situation last year & I said I would give TreeCycle another go this Winter.

Looking to fire up the Harman Advance soon as can to burn the samples.
I will post how they are a burning.


We have almost a tractor trailer load of pellets ready to purchase from TreeCycle.
So I am hoping for the best.
Mike is very confident about their product.
From the wood that goes in them to the pellets aroma.
Which says alot about the quality wood they are made from.


----------



## glockshooter (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought my pellets last year from Pinnacle Logistics, Rob I think it was.  Anyone know if they will be delivering pellets again this year?  I searched the net for them, but I haven't had any luck.  Getting close to that time!


----------



## poconoman (Sep 8, 2010)

glockshooter said:
			
		

> I bought my pellets last year from Pinnacle Logistics, Rob I think it was.  Anyone know if they will be delivering pellets again this year?  I searched the net for them, but I haven't had any luck.  Getting close to that time!



Pinnacle Logistics 570-982-5643.

I called many times and he hasn't returned my calls.


----------



## namz111 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pinnacle went belly up, his truck blew up and he had some money problems from what i was told in the early part of this year. you better look for another supplier.


----------



## BadDad320 (Sep 8, 2010)

After last year most local sellers (NW NJ & NE PA) that I have used in the past have dropped the TreeCycle brand......  Their reputation is shot.....  It will take a few years to undo the fiasco of last years batches..... Hope they make a come back with really good product.... One place offered them at $180.00 per ton..... No takers.....


----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)

BadDad320 said:
			
		

> After last year most local sellers (NW NJ & NE PA) that I have used in the past have dropped the TreeCycle brand......  Their reputation is shot.....  It will take a few years to undo the fiasco of last years batches..... Hope they make a come back with really good product.... One place offered them at $180.00 per ton..... No takers.....



Just picked up 20 sample bags from TreeCycle.
Will put a burn on them over the weekend.
I have just a few bags of those from last year.
Will do a bag burn of each & compare the ash.


----------



## Jim H. (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know what the fuss is....they burned fine for me...the original 1st batch had the bad clinker problem,  but that was a few batches ago....
H Advance,  let us know what you think....I thought Jay even thought they were ok?   

 Jim


----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> I don't know what the fuss is....they burned fine for me...the original 1st batch had the bad clinker problem,  but that was a few batches ago....
> H Advance,  let us know what you think....I thought Jay even thought they were ok?
> 
> Jim



Yes.
Jay said they were "OK".
A good step forward but more needed to be done.
Mike T is really positive about the advances they have made since they got an OK.

Seems He is trying to move the quality into the top ten.
Which if they burn well they could be a Contender.
They are rated over 8,400 BTU's.
Ash is a bit high .73
However it is the ash consistency & heat/burn quality that matters.

Heck if Mike can put together a pellet up over 8,400BTU consistent & no smoke/ash "issues".
TreeCycle is a local NJ/PA/NY company.
They could out price much competition & we get a cheaper high grade pellet.
A win win situation.

I put the 20 bags in a room at noon.
Had a friend pick up 12 bags at 2:30pm & he is giving 2-bags each to 6-people.
All different stoves.
Hope we get a cold snap so they can test them.

They do have a nice aromatic wood smell.
You have to have some decent wood in there to smell like this.
Lots better than the rotting leaves smell of last winter.

Lots have lost trust "as noted".
A successful "local business" is good for us all here.
Dumping some bucks into our local economy.

Mike made good for those pellets I got by giving me a ton.
I appreciate him being a good business man.

Looking to pick up 1 to 1 1/2 trailer loads for our group if they are on the upper end of the quality chain...


----------



## slvrblkk (Sep 8, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> I don't know what the fuss is....they burned fine for me...the original 1st batch had the bad clinker problem,  but that was a few batches ago....
> H Advance,  let us know what you think....I thought Jay even thought they were ok?
> 
> Jim



The fuss is they were listed as "Premium", which they clearly weren't. That's the whole problem with PFI and stuff, anyone can put anything on a bag without the products actually being tested (not that that would ever happen anyway). At this point I'm not going to complain unless the pellets Mike gave me a while ago, to replace last years, are crappy too.....BTW...since they burned fine for you, you can go pick-up the 23 bags that I dropped off of the first batch at the plant...I think Mike will give you a super deal on them!!


----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too funny!
What were the dates on the bags?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 8, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Mike would rather see all the last years issue go away! Every new mill start has had there start up issues. The ones that stand up and correct the issues and refine the product survive. Mike is a survivor and so far he's paid his dues in the "learning curve" game. 

I have not burned the latest batch, But from the bird on the wire is he's got a decent pellet at an affordable price. Ash level is well in the Premium standards this year! There are some good pellet dealers selling them this year. 

I highly doubt Mike would sell the returned pellets, He will probably toss them and call it a loss.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 8, 2010)

I brought one ton into the house last weekend (well with the help of my wife) and I noticed the nice aroma and she even commented on the nice smell.  I never smelled what the first batch was like but I like the smell of this one.

I just hope we can call TC a good enough pellet at a competitive price.  Glad to see there are more tests with different stove on this specific brand.  For the amount I use I will see if they will be my first choice again for 2011/12

So far so good for me.  The delivery was great and pellets smell great, now waiting for the cold to arrive to ignite them with my new homemade igniter.  

Poured a bag into my hopper and the longest pellets I can see is around 1" and did I mention they smell good.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 8, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must really have a dislike for TC to keep bashing, at least that is the feeling I'm getting from your posts about them.  Mike would never sell the old stuff again as he knows he needs to make a good impression on his new product.

Hope you get to try the new batch and it works out great for you though.


----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> I brought one ton into the house last weekend (well with the help of my wife) and I noticed the nice aroma and she even commented on the nice smell.  I never smelled what the first batch was like but I like the smell of this one.
> 
> I just hope we can call TC a good enough pellet at a competitive price.  Glad to see there are more tests with different stove on this specific brand.  For the amount I use I will see if they will be my first choice again for 2011/12
> 
> ...



Lets us know how they burn for you.
Yup, They do smell good.

Jay is right.
They paid their dues.
So far Mike seems to have put the company on the right track.

"Trust,...But Verify"
Is what we are doing.

However I am a business owner & like to see people make it.
Mike's got that goal of getting to the top tier of the top ten.
If He gets it in the range of top 4-6.
He's got Aces!
And so do we...


----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think what will help their learning curve problems go away is
proof of good reports on a good burning pellet.
Looking to get 6-10 different opinions in next few weeks here.

When you see a company put out a bad pellet year after year.
While they shell out the promises of good things to come.
It hurts us all.

When you see someone take the bull by the horns as with TC.
And actually "improve their product".
Says alot.

I did hear TC has pulled in some large sellers.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 8, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too am a business owner and would like to see this local company provide us with a great product at a great price, a price that is so good that you choose to get one more ton than what you were going to get.

I'm not even part of the TC company and have grown tired of reading the bad of how it was in the first batches.  Let's test the new stuff and complain about that if we must but leave the old behind us.

Is it normal for a thread about a pellet company, to go almost a year in posts.  I guess if it keeps getting dug up there is interest in the product.


----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## ADVA (Sep 8, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the buzz may actually be good & necessary.
Cause when you post about TC new burn tests.
Your gonna hear about the hopefully,... "old issues".

Normal is the process of comparing the new against the old.
But it verifies to any reading as to the facts of positive change.
Which can help business.

Many like myself may not want to pull the buy trigger on TC till verification.
Which is what we are doing.

I am not associated with the company either.
But have spoken to Mike about TC's progress & given Him my opinions & advice.
If Mike gets to His goal with His pellets quality & we can verify that.

Another reason I like this company is they are recycling some of their wood products 
that otherwise would clearly have no other use & find their way into a landfill.
No other pellet company to my knowledge is doing this.

Just did a preliminary wet test.
Soaked about a cup of the new 7-10 pellets in a container with warm water & slowly agitated the wood out.
I had to try to find some sand/plastic/metal.
Could only find few tiny pieces of what may be either tiny dirt/sand.
Or are small tiny bark/dark wood.
I mean far less than 1/32" in diameter.
Did not see any plastic/foam/rubber pieces at all.
So small I am going to have to do it again to be sure.
Will let you know.



...Kicking them on their way up is uncalled for.


----------



## glockshooter (Sep 8, 2010)

I know they had a bad reputation on here, but I burned them all winter without any major problem.  For $250 a ton, put in my garage, I couldn't beat them.  I guess I'll be shopping this weekend.


----------



## slvrblkk (Sep 8, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dates on the bags I had...When Mike saw the bags I had he said "Holy cow, those are the old ones"


----------



## slvrblkk (Sep 8, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI...I WAS kidding about selling of the old stuff!


----------



## ADVA (Sep 9, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, got it & thanks.


----------



## ADVA (Sep 9, 2010)

glockshooter said:
			
		

> I know they had a bad reputation on here, but I burned them all winter without any major problem.  For $250 a ton, put in my garage, I couldn't beat them.  I guess I'll be shopping this weekend.



You got your hands on some sweet ones then.

Looks like these newest ones should out perform even them.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 9, 2010)

[/quote]

FYI...I WAS kidding about selling of the old stuff![/quote]

I bought a few tons of the new stuff and it just bugs me to keep reading the bad.  

I hope we get good results so we can all benefit.  I could have bought the GreenTeam or Clean Energy @ Lowes 1 mile away for just a few bucks more per ton but chose to give TC a chance because of the end results in the final batch that was processed.  

It also helped my choice that the price included delivery with a power pallet jack which I didn't have to open up the pallet to unload and it's a local company trying to make it.  I almost considered GreenTeam but don't have a jack at home and I would have to unload all 3 tons bag by bag.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 9, 2010)

I was over to Long Pond yesterday and was watching them burn in a little Empress. Looked good, was putting out decent heat, we'll see how the ash works out after Steve cleans it out.


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 9, 2010)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> I was over to Long Pond yesterday and was watching them burn in a little Empress. Looked good, was putting out decent heat, we'll see how the ash works out after Steve cleans it out.



I cleaned out the stove this morning - good heat and relatively low ash , only minor issue was a small klinker.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2010)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PD,

From left to right what are the brands? I am guessing TC, is left. Middle is Somerset's and right would be Okies??


----------



## Jim H. (Sep 9, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Jim H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hold on big fella,  LOL   I did say the very 1st batch had the clinker problem.   They did burn pretty hot though....the latest batches have been a big improvement.  I think you posted that Tim did indeed take good care of your concerns, yes?   I was trying to put the mis info to rest.   Burn well my friends!  LOL  

 Jim


----------



## slvrblkk (Sep 9, 2010)

Jim H. said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's too funny! Hopefully I can fire the stove up this weekend as it's ready to go....if the weather cooperates......I really can't wait to try them as I do feel they should be fine this time around....I don't think Mike would have given me something not up to par....

Steve


----------



## fidiro (Sep 9, 2010)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would you figure out the percentage of the ash amount you collected?  I'm guessing that the left is the ash from one 40lb bag burn.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> pelletdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 40lb bag of pellet has 640 ounces. weight the ash in ounces and then divide ash amount by 640

example 

6 divide by 640= 0.009375 or .9375%

6 ounces of ash would be .9375%


----------



## fidiro (Sep 10, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks J. So volume of ashes has no effect on percentage just weight?

Pellet dude: Being this is the first test of TC can you post some numbers.  Was the heat also tested on this burn?


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 10, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay was correct TC left, then Somerset and finally Okanagan. Heat with my magnet thermometer, 330 deg for TC, 360 for Somerset. The ash was almost double of Somerset. So, the specs on ash fromTC said .6 % ash. That seems accurate to my burn. I know I am not as accurate as some of you testers, but my burn tests are accurate with collection, temp and sweeping every time.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 10, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volume isn't used in finding percentage. We show the volume so you can see how fast the ash pan would fill on you. Thats about all the volime can do for us!


----------



## fidiro (Sep 10, 2010)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks pelletdude

I'm still new to all the pellet brands but it seems that .6 is pretty good but the 30 degree difference will probably not be good enough for some.  

If they were all tested the same way what was the temps and ash levels of all three?

Thanks


----------



## fidiro (Sep 10, 2010)

[quote author="j-takeman" date="1284093272[/quote]

Thanks J. *So volume of ashes has no effect on percentage just weight?*

Pellet dude: Being this is the first test of TC can you post some numbers.  Was the heat also tested on this burn?[/quote]

Volume isn't used in finding percentage. We show the volume so you can see how fast the ash pan would fill on you. Thats about all the volime can do for us![/quote]

Thanks again for another lesson learned.  I figure if I don't ask I will never know.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 10, 2010)

I keep deleting the wrong section of the quotes and it gets like this.  Still readable.


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 10, 2010)

IMHO - for a pellet that I retail for $219.00 ( right now) Pretty good deal! I have sold pellets for more $ that don't perform as well.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 10, 2010)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.6% is very close to a Super Premium. Not shabby at all for a lower priced pellet. 

Folks I got the idea from pelletdude to use the mason jars to show ash volume. He did it here first(I am a confessed copycat)! I trust his testing as much as I do mine! Thanks pelletdude for showing us how the new TC are doing. Way to hot to burn in my house to test them!


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 10, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> pelletdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay, I am burning this years batch of Somersets today and tonight. When I left the shop it was 92 deg in there.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 10, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> Thanks again for another lesson learned.  I figure if I don't ask I will never know.



We are all here to learn. Glad I could explain it for you!


----------



## ADVA (Sep 10, 2010)

Burning the TC TreeCycle Pellets 7-10's for last 4-hours.
I am running them in a prior to 2004 Harman Advance Pellet Stove.

Normally I run it on "Full Automatic Room Temp", Which means it will adjust flame as need be & Shut off & Restart if need be. With the fan on mid to high & temp set to 76-78F.

I am running it now on "Manual Room Temp" Which means it will adjust flame as need be & If the room reaches the desired temp. It will Remain on Minimal & Not Shut Off. With the fan on minimal & temp set to 80-83F.

FLAME:

Have to say they are Hot.
From the ignition of the pellets. Flame was a bright steady mainly white with tinge of yellow flame.
It burns very bright & well on minimal setting.
Very Nice.
The old-burned poorly-mainly green/orange in color on minimal setting.

There is so minimal of the old issue of the funky colored flame.
I had to really try to find it.
Only once in awhile do I see a slight super lightly tinged color of the "Orange/Green" funky color.
Have to say it is next to nothing.
Most would probably never know even if they looked for it.

Regarding Flame...
I am VERY OK with this.
Since a portion of TreeCycle Pellets are from a source that IMO-Makes them
an even "Greener Product" than most pellets out there.
So if there is any tiny slight discoloration from time to time.
I could guess about .25-1% of the time.
Or a slightly different wood smell to the pellets...
It is more than worth it.

The "old pellets" looked so bright orange/green that it was near a neon color
& smelled at times like rotten leaves.


ASH:

The old ones I had to run on 4 1/4 to 5 to get the flame to burn hot enough & to push the brick of coral like consistency Ash that made a noise when it hit the ash pan & either broke up into smaller hard pieces or at times nearly stayed in one piece.
BTW-I am running them at 3 1/4 now. Flame very high & licks the accordion style heat exchanger at top much of the time.
Very Nice.

The Ash from these 7-10's is great.
No huge pieces so far & when some larger ones do drop. No noise & they totally break up.
The ash is mainly a mix of mid to darker gray. With some minor very light colored gray to white light ash mixed in.
On the edge of the burn plate. The ash is not compacted. It has an airy appearance & falls off the edge in mainly in small pieces.

If you own a Harman Bottom Feed then you will know what this next info. means...
The right & left outer edges of the burn pot sometimes has issues of ash not being able to drop off the edge of burn pot too easily. Or it overhangs pretty far on poor pellets before the two edges ash drops off.

This is not the case with these TC's.
As usual larger pieces do accumulate on the outer edges of the Harman bottom feed burn pot. 
But they easily break apart & fall regularly off the edge.
Very Nice.

BTW-Ramped up the flame from minimal. Ramped up very well & pushed the ash easily off the edge of the burn pot along the entire edge.
Very Nice.


TEMPERATURES:

I will not be doing any temp tests.
I do not think Temperature Tests are controlled enough to trust.
At least any that I could do...

Since as the pellets feed thru the Auger.
The flame goes higher & increases Temp enough to not trust my testing or timing.
Since there is no real way to time the burn.

Sometimes it feeds & flame goes up & then it stops feeding & the flame goes even higher.
So timing it in-between the feeds is not accurate.
Same with the flame.
Sometimes it moves to right/center/left.
So no real consistent area to measure.

I guess if I could get "ALL" the exiting air from the blower into one pipe.
But too much trouble to do.
BTW-They are Hot.


SO FAR:

Very pleased with these 7-10 dated pellets.
Mike T has done a great job of getting this product regulated.
Thumbs up!



NOTES:

Will post what the 6-10 others say about them when they run them.
Need to find out how to properly measure Ash weight.
Any variations on the burn of the remainder of this bag will be posted.


----------



## ADVA (Sep 10, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay,

Got a problem:
Dont know how to properly measure ash weight as well as consistency.
Could you help me out please.
You could put the lab coat on with the pocket protector for effect if you like Sir.


Should I brush the entire inside of stove into the Ash pan or just pull it out?

Am concerned about "Volume".
When you "mix/disturb" Ash greatly it decreases the volume & changes the consistency.
Should I just pour it in a glass jar?
I dont have a Mason Jar...
 :bug:


----------



## fidiro (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm taking your post as really good news.  I'm waiting to get colder here to fire it up for a few hours but still not cold enough.  I got the itch.

For temperature readings, I'm going to run a meat probe thermometer @ the heat exchanger for a few weeks using TC.  When I get a good spot with a steady consistent temp reading using TC I'll go and get a couple bags of the other brands and see what temps they produce using the same method.  I'll sweep all the ash into the pan and pull down the T-Cap to empty that as well.

I can't wait to watch these burn in my Whitfield Profile 20.


----------



## Jim H. (Sep 10, 2010)

H Advance,  night write up!  Great results also.....I have close to 2 tons of the same batch.....got at the end of the season.   I also have some lignetics left over that have been buried since trying all the new TC batches.....so Mike did a good job it seems......good job mike!  LOL

 Jim


----------



## Jim H. (Sep 10, 2010)

Since my saying was liked so much,  I added to my signature!  LOL


----------



## ADVA (Sep 10, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> I'm taking your post as really good news.  I'm waiting to get colder here to fire it up for a few hours but still not cold enough.  I got the itch.
> 
> For temperature readings, I'm going to run a meat probe thermometer @ the heat exchanger for a few weeks using TC.  When I get a good spot with a steady consistent temp reading using TC I'll go and get a couple bags of the other brands and see what temps they produce using the same method.  I'll sweep all the ash into the pan and pull down the T-Cap to empty that as well.
> 
> I can't wait to watch these burn in my Whitfield Profile 20.




Mike is putting out a fine pellet in my book.
It is a completely different pellet from last seasons.
Burns very well in the bottom feed Harman.
Will be looking to compare directly with others in months to come.

I am going ahead with the trailer load purchase.
We have 2-more people interested from the person that has distributed the sample bags.
Plus another. One of my old Employees Dad is wanting 3-4 ton.
I think we are about set for the first trailer.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 10, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I then swept under the ash pan for any that missed it. I also swept the fan area too. Collect everything you can. Do the same for any pellet you test to be fair!

I used a mason jar, But any jar will do as long as it will hold all the volume. Maybe a mayo jar?  I like the mason jars because of there graduated markings. I did worry about consistency but once you weigh it. You will see the difference. Check the results for the Michigan pellets I burned. There consistency was very light and fluffy. Almost filled the whole jar but weight less than some with a 5/8 to 3/4 full jar. I just poured it in, But you could settle it with tapping lightly on the jar. just tap each pellet sample the same amount as best as possible. No tapping worked for me. Just be consistent with all of the samples you do!

Happy testing!


----------



## ADVA (Sep 10, 2010)

TreeCycle Update:

FLAME:

Let it burn on minimal for few hours.
Ramped up few times.
Ramps up well.

Flame is still Hot & bright.


ASH:

Ramped up few times after minimal feed for few hours.
Ash has not congealed at all into non or hard to move larger pieces.
Ash pushes off the end of burn pot well along the entire edge of the burn pot.



NOTES:
I "may" be throwing another bag in.
This way I get to test it running on minimal all day till evening hours when it will ramp up.
A good test for ash & slag formation being that it will get over a days full burn.

I do not think this will affect the weight of ash.
Since I just have to divide total Ash weight by two.

However, They burn so good I dont want to waste a bag.

Waiting to see how they burn in other brand stoves.
Please post any findings if anyone is burning in other stoves...


----------



## ADVA (Sep 10, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes,
Testing a decent pellet does make you happy!

I still have over a ton of mainly Natures Heat & Currans to dump/cut 50/50 with these new TC's.
The first bunch of Currans I bought burnt OK.
However the rest of them were not too good.
Cant wait to get rid of them both.
Guess I should not complain.
Thats why I bought the Harman bottom feed. It will burn poor grade pellets.
I picked up over 2-ton of the Natures Heat someone else could not burn for 1.87 per bag.
I could burn them without mixing 50/50 however it does put strain on the stove.
Right now though I dont want to be bothered mixing.
Would rather just burn the new TC's.

I cleaned & blew out the entire stove with air prior to testing.
Cleaned the fan blades too & even the ash pan exterior & interior.

Questions:
1-Should I clean the baffles too?
2-Can I burn 2-bags then just divide the ash weight by two?
One problem I see with this is...I will have to burn 2-bags of every other pellet I test to be consistent in testing.
3-Till I lowered the feed  to 3-3 1/4.
A few pieces of burning pellets dropped off the edge of the burn pot.
Should I sift these out?

Thanks for your reply & help.
I have a renewed appreciation for what You go thru for us here.
To test pellets properly is very time consuming.
Not simple as just throwing a bag in!

Now if only I could get my hands on a Mason Jar!


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 10, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.)The best way is clean everything and catch everything. Try not to miss any ash. If you didn't clean the baffles now some ash may fall into the next batch and through that batch off.

2.) Yes should be Ok to do that.

3.) Yes I always sifted out the unburned pellet. 

Mixing the not so good stuff with a better pellet helps to burn them. Thats one thing I don't need to do with my Omega. I have not found a pellet this thing can't burn. Not counting water damaged pellets!

Yes, its much more work than some realize. Brushing down the whole stove to collect the ash is much harder and takes longer than whipping out the ash vac!

Thanks for taking the time to test these pellets for us, I appreciate the work you are doing. I hope I can help where I can. Have fun fellow tester!


----------



## ADVA (Sep 11, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it Jay,
Thanks!

Will make sure I clean it thoroughly.
Did not burn the second bag.
The first burnt so well I saw no need.
Also, Dont like the idea of having to burn two bags of every other pellet I test.
Reason is the second bag goes into a "Hot Stove". Rather than ramping a stove up from room temp.

Have to work most the weekend so will clean out the stove by monday at the latest & post what I find.
I have a 75lb digital postal scale.
Think that's accurate enough?

I did very seriously look into the Omega so am Jealous here ;-P .
Like the efficiency/design.
Its on the "back burner" of possible things.

May be away off. Since for me it is not as easy as just replacing a stove.

There is an air duct statically attached to the Advance to blow the hot air into the other side of the shop.
Have a water pre-heater hooked up to it & will increase the size of it this winter.
Making an easily removable 2-sided hopper that holds 6-8 bags...& as a side benefit it 
will help eliminate any mixing pellets issues.
The particular design of the Harman Advance also fits & works well in my limited space situation.

Can go long periods not cleaning the Advance.
Are you able to "set it & forget it" with the Omega?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 11, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> Can go long periods not cleaning the Advance.
> Are you able to "*set it & forget it*" with the Omega?



Yes, I go all week, Sunday to Sunday. It could go far far longer but I just keep myself on a routine. 

Just have to keep the hopper full or the house gets cold!  :grrr:


----------



## pelletpig54 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone...I know that this thread has gone on forever but I MUST put my two cents in. I live near this plant. I know the plant manager Mike Z and the owner Bob Taggart.   Bob Taggart is out to make money any way he can. I don't know what Mike is telling you folks when you call up--he may be nice as pie to get you suckered in---but the man behind him is a sheister and everyone in town knows it. Bob has a plant in Glen Gardner NJ that people can take stumps (known carcinogen), old lumber (again they don't care if it's pressure treated or not ie carcinogens), pallets and whatever else people want to "recycle". They don't use premium anything that's why the pellets are crap and don't meet the industry standards to even be called premium.  They don't have to pay for quality lumber that's the reason why they are so cheap.

  The plant itself is so poorly run that they are in violation of the local noise ordanances as well as failed the DEP stack tests.  They are polluting the air that we all breathe.  They constantly emit brown smoke from their stacks and wood fibers/debris can be found on everyone's cars, driveways, pools, roofs, etc...  You can see the stuff drifting in the air. Even residents that live a mile away get the foul odors that inflame asthma conditions and irritate people's eyes. One gentlemen even said that he can no longer enjoy his garden because the smoke makes his eyes so irritated they burn and swell.  My neighbors young asthmatic child asked his mother recently if he could play outside with the other kids IF HE HELD HIS BREATH. Bob Taggart knows these things and when you try to address them he screams (literally screams and swears). But worst of all---he knows he is in violation and is ruining peoples quality of life and health and keeps running, keeps advertising and doesn't fix the problems!

The reason that they are so cheap is because they are crap---just do a little research and you'll see for yourself. The latest news is that since the pellets aren't fit for heating human dwellings (hello--the fumes contain known carcinogens) they've stricken a deal with a kitty litter company to use their crap for felines to crap on!  I know that money is tight out there and heating our homes is getting harder and harder---but please don't use these things. Your health and the health of your family is worth the extra money spend on truly quality premium pellets not Treecyle's recycled garbage!


----------



## BadDad320 (Sep 23, 2010)

What can I say but "WOW" !


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone...I know that this thread has gone on forever but I MUST put my two cents in. I live near this plant. I know the plant manager Mike Z and the owner Bob Taggart.   Bob Taggart is out to make money any way he can. I don't know what Mike is telling you folks when you call up--he may be nice as pie to get you suckered in---but the man behind him is a sheister and everyone in town knows it. Bob has a plant in Glen Gardner NJ that people can take stumps (known carcinogen), old lumber (again they don't care if it's pressure treated or not ie carcinogens), pallets and whatever else people want to "recycle". They don't use premium anything that's why the pellets are crap and don't meet the industry standards to even be called premium.  They don't have to pay for quality lumber that's the reason why they are so cheap.
> 
> The plant itself is so poorly run that they are in violation of the local noise ordanances as well as failed the DEP stack tests.  They are polluting the air that we all breathe.  They constantly emit brown smoke from their stacks and wood fibers/debris can be found on everyone's cars, driveways, pools, roofs, etc...  You can see the stuff drifting in the air. Even residents that live a mile away get the foul odors that inflame asthma conditions and irritate people's eyes. One gentlemen even said that he can no longer enjoy his garden because the smoke makes his eyes so irritated they burn and swell.  My neighbors young asthmatic child asked his mother recently if he could play outside with the other kids IF HE HELD HIS BREATH. Bob Taggart knows these things and when you try to address them he screams (literally screams and swears). But worst of all---he knows he is in violation and is ruining peoples quality of life and health and keeps running, keeps advertising and doesn't fix the problems!
> 
> The reason that they are so cheap is because they are crap---just do a little research and you'll see for yourself. The latest news is that since the pellets aren't fit for heating human dwellings (hello--the fumes contain known carcinogens) they've stricken a deal with a kitty litter company to use their crap for felines to crap on!  I know that money is tight out there and heating our homes is getting harder and harder---but please don't use these things. Your health and the health of your family is worth the extra money spend on truly quality premium pellets not Treecyle's recycled garbage!




I guess "WOW" is pretty much the word.  A member with 4 posts saying all this about a company local to him.  There must be some issues there.

The TC's have been run recently and did a good job for the person using them.  I don't live in the area to know if this is for real so I'll avoid comments against or for the story and will burn TC's all winter long, as I have 2 tons sitting at home.

I have one comment though.  When I got delivery of the TC's the delivery guy said there was someone writing bad comments about TC on here because that person rented a spot to keep some equipment on TC's property and got into an argument and that person was getting or got kicked out of TC property.  You wouldn't happen to have equipment parked, or had it parked, at TC property, would you?

Don't want to start a pellet fire here, just curious if you are the person who parked there.  If they are creating a mess like you say then they should definately clean up their act.  You should take some pics of smoke and ash and post them for us.


----------



## pelletpig54 (Sep 23, 2010)

I certainly didn't want to start a "pellet fire" --just wanted to let everyone know the true story behind these pellets. They (TC) call themselves a green company yet don't care that they are damaging the environment--plain and simple. 

In response to your question, I'm not aware of anyone renting a spot on the property. One of my neighbors was harrassed by the owner b/c he (the neighbor) inquired about their recent fire at a Township meeting and Taggart didn't like what was said so he came charging at him one day and yelled and carried on.  

I use this forum to evaluate what pellets I should use and where the best places are to buy them.  When I see folks like yourselves buying into something that may be potentially harmful I'm going to speak up.  Sorry if only having four posts doesn't qualify me to do so...but again I'm just trying to let you guys know the whole story.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 23, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling there's more to this story and we are only hearing one sided info? Hmmmm!


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

I have no idea what is involved in running a pellet mill.  Do all pellet makers use the same machinery to make pellets?  I know that the supplies that go into making pellets varies from Co. to Co.

Wouldn't all pellet mills have the same issues with smoke coming from mill?

Why is there smoke and ash involved in making pellets?

Or, are you saying that the mill fire created the smoke and ash that travelled to town?

I hope they screen any pressure treated wood from entering the mill as that would be a big problem on their hands, makes me think why would you take a chance using chemical treated woods.  Even if it went into animal bedding it will be a big issue, why risk it.  Isn't there tests done to animal bedding to make sure it's safe, as animals may eat it?

So many questions, sorry.

I'm registered on various sites from diesel garage to arborists to hearth and others and can't tell much about a person when there are only 4 posts to their name that is why I said "only 4 posts".  I didn't say it to offend you in any way and if I did I am truly sorry.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling there's more to this story and we are only hearing one sided info? Hmmmm!



That is the feeling I got.  Especially the town meeting, was it about trying to shut down the mill????  Spreading info like that will slow business down and could do just that, is that the intent of the story?  I don't want to call anyone a liar here but it is just a one sided story.

Again, I'm not writing this to offend anyone.

I want to see pics of the mill running to see if it lets out more smoke than my local asphalt plant.


----------



## pelletpig54 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are hurt feeling definitely in our community over TC. I'm sure on their side they  are tired of hearing complaints about their noise and pollution but to my knowledge they are the only plant in the NE that resides so close to residential areas.  

Anyway--as far as the pellets go--the DEP has given them  notice that they failed their stack test. Not sure if any chemical composition has been done to evaluate what or if any toxins are released in the smoke. Trying to get pics uploaded as I type...


----------



## poconoman (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> There are hurt feeling definitely in our community over TC. I'm sure on their side they  are tired of hearing complaints about their noise and pollution but to my knowledge they are the only plant in the NE that resides so close to residential areas.
> 
> Anyway--as far as the pellets go--the DEP has given them  notice that they failed their stack test. Not sure if any chemical composition has been done to evaluate what or if any toxins are released in the smoke. Trying to get pics uploaded as I type...



Is there a way to get the stack test report?


----------



## blade050 (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a link to the Plainfield Twsp  monthly meeting for those interested in reading about it, TC starting on page 5.

http://www.twp.plainfield.pa.us/BOS Minutes.pdf


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't open the link above.  If noise is the problem when mill is running during regular business daytime hours then I wonder what it would be like listening to the I-95 noise that runs 24-7 with all the trucking running through.  

I have not read the link because I can't open it but I'm getting a feeling most of this talk is just because of noise, IDK it's just a feeling and could be wrong and will appolize if I am wrong.  I'm not here to argue as I do not live near the mill and do not have to deal with whatever is going on.  Instead of seeing a local company inch their way up the ladder it seems some want them eliminated.  I hate seeing some of my local shops/stores go down, it seems that the town I live in and surrounding towns go down with them.  

How far away is the closest home to the mill, +-500 feet?  Farther or Closer.  Is it noisier than an Asphalt plant starting up as early as 5:30 in the morning and sometimes working through the night when paving nights and having the closest homes 800-1000 feet away and 20-30 trucks running in and out?  Maybe I should get them to change the plant to a pellet mill but we need asphalt to fix our roads.  

I will definately take all this back if the issue isn't mostly about the noise and everything else is just picking.  I'm sure there are tests, for the smoke, to do and see if they are using chemicals, again that is an issue and yes that should be taken care of.  Now, noise shouldn't have to be a problem if it is during normal business hours, 8am to 8pm M-SAT.

NOW, if it's the pellets being manufactured with pressure treated woods then I would want it cleaned up.  I am all for recycling trees, chips whatever is tree related but without the chemicals of course and final pellet needs to meet our expectations.  

Right now all I can say about TC pellets is they smell good and can't wait to see how they burn.  I found a mill about 45 minutes south of me and plan on taking a trip down there in the next few months to grab a couple bags.  Now I'm in NJ.  Sadly, farms are disappearing.  Exactly what it is surrounding this mill, IDK but I'm sure there are homes pretty close.


----------



## blade050 (Sep 23, 2010)

That link was directly to the minutes of the meeting.
Try this on then go to the bottom of the page for the meeting minutes link.

http://www.twp.plainfield.pa.us


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> There are hurt feeling definitely in our community over TC. I'm sure on their side they  are tired of hearing complaints about their noise and pollution but to my knowledge they are the only plant in the NE that resides so close to residential areas.
> 
> Anyway--as far as the pellets go--the DEP has given them  notice that they failed their stack test. Not sure if any chemical composition has been done to evaluate what or if any toxins are released in the smoke. Trying to get pics uploaded as I type...



Interesting stuff in the report. Way to much to link here. But I liked this one





> At this point, yelling and swearing then ensued by Mr. Saylor.
> Chairman, Michael Engler then called a halt to this. He told Mr. Saylor that this was the
> second meeting in a row that he has stood up and sworn constantly. Thankfully, there are
> no children here because they don’t belong here, but we are adults and not children but
> ...



Your not Mr. Saylor are you? Seems you only came here to bash Tree Cycle's name! This is the only thread you posted in and never said anything in any other pellet related threads. We have no dog in your fight and Don't need to listen to you bashing them. 



> Chairman Engler felt that we need to understand that the Taggarts don’t hide from you
> people. They don’t come for confrontation. They want to be a good neighbor. They have
> come and tried to do what they could. We need to let them do what they have to do.



I would take his advice and leave them be. Let them fix what issues it is that bothers you. Coming here makings sparks doesn't fix anything. Sounds more like slander to me! 

For those that want to read the report. The site software has issues with spaces and % 20 in the postings.

http://www.twp.plainfield.pa.us/BOS click this It will give an error. Then add % then 20 then Minutes.pdf


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> I use this forum to evaluate what pellets I should use and where the best places are to buy them.  When I see folks like yourselves buying into something that may be potentially harmful I'm going to speak up.  Sorry if only having four posts doesn't qualify me to do so...but again I'm just trying to let you guys know the whole story.





I wanted to pick at this before but left it alone.  When I saw you only had 4 posts (and now 6), I went to check and they were and are all on this thread about TC.  When you say you use this forum to 'evaluate what pellets you should use and where the best places are to buy them'    Why were all your posts here?


----------



## BadDad320 (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> pelletpig54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Gentleman has an opinion.... His  low post count means nothing to me ...... How many posts are needed until your opinion means anything??? You could read the info on this site for days and not comment but you still took away info.. Low post count doesn't  mean he does not use the site...... That's just my opinion....


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

BadDad320 said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I have nothing against low post count as everyone has to start from 1.  I'm just curious how to why all 6 posts are about TC if he came here to evaluate what pellets to use knowing that he has a pellet mill in his backyard.  

If you have an interest in other pellets would you not ask about them in other threads or start your own thread?   My opinion here is he just wants to post on this thread for a reason of his own and it still feels like it's to bash the mill in his backyard.  Let's not turn this into a post count issue.

BTW, pelletpig54 with all the reading you may have done here about the choices to get, what pellets did you choose to recently get and where or who did you get them from or are you getting them from?  I want to have some options for next year.


----------



## Jim H. (Sep 23, 2010)

There were issues with noise  (local paper),   with some neighbors.  I know they were erecting fencing or sound barriers etc.   I have no problems with there pellets at all.....A good friend of mine lives within a mile or less and does not hear anything,  however,  he can hear the highway about 3-5 miles away....not saying the poster does not have a concern,  but bashing is not warrented from what I have seen.   I have been to the mill many times and if anyone want to contact Mike Z,  I have put those numbers in earlier.    I have no vested interest in TC,  only letting people know of a good startup that is making strides for a good pellet.  Form your own opinions......good luck.

 Jim


----------



## pelletpig54 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you BadDad320.  I do read other posts but choose to write in this forum to advise you folks of what you don't read or hear about.  I think that I explained that in my other replies but it seems that pelletnubi only thinks I'm here to bash. No I am not Art, but I know him and he did loose his temper in that meeting. What jay-takeman left out (or perhaps wasn't in the minutes) was that Bob Taggart started the shouting and the "whoa as me" routine which is what I find most annoying.  Bottom line is this---TC may have improved their pellets---I don't know b/c I will never use them.  I don't trust the manufacturer b/c I personally have seen how untrustworthy he his.  That is my personal opinion. Also---everyone should keep in mind that TreeCycle choose the site which it built on. We didn't choose TreeCycle. The folks who live along the I-95 corridor moved their knowingly. I don't mind a new business. My family owns several small diners so I know how important industry is...but when someone consistently doesn't follow the laws of the land or his own promises they shouldn't be in business or atleast (which is what all of us want) be in compliance to the laws and not emit dangerous smoke/emmissions.

BTW: I prefer New Englands as my favorite brand and I also like ACP--although they tend to be a bit ashy. I've used Keystone Pellets before with no problem and Canada Green (atleast that's the name I think). I am looking forward to trying out pellets from the new plant in Palmerton (which I posted about twice  (and not TC).  I used to buy pellets from Cozy Barn but now buy from Northampton Farm Bureau, Tractor Supply and Kaiser's or wherever else there is a good price. Hence me joining Hearth.com.


----------



## pelletpig54 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you BadDad320.  I do read other posts but choose to write in this forum to advise you folks of what you don't read or hear about.  I think that I explained that in my other replies but it seems that pelletnubi only thinks I'm here to bash. No I am not Art, but I know him and he did loose his temper in that meeting. What jay-takeman left out (or perhaps wasn't in the minutes) was that Bob Taggart started the shouting and the "whoa as me" routine which is what I find most annoying.  Bottom line is this---TC may have improved their pellets---I don't know b/c I will never use them.  I don't trust the manufacturer b/c I personally have seen how untrustworthy he his.  That is my personal opinion. Also---everyone should keep in mind that TreeCycle choose the site which it built on. We didn't choose TreeCycle. The folks who live along the I-95 corridor moved their knowingly. I don't mind a new business. My family owns several small diners so I know how important industry is...but when someone consistently doesn't follow the laws of the land or his own promises they shouldn't be in business or atleast (which is what all of us want) be in compliance to the laws and not emit dangerous smoke/emmissions.
BTW: I prefer New Englands as my favorite brand and I also like ACP--although they tend to be a bit ashy. I've used Keystone Pellets before with no problem and Canada Green (atleast that's the name I think). I am looking forward to trying out pellets from the new plant in Palmerton (which I posted about twice  (and not TC).  I used to buy pellets from Cozy Barn but now buy from Northampton Farm Bureau, Tractor Supply and Kaiser's or wherever else there is a good price. Hence me joining Hearth.com.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> Thank you BadDad320.  I do read other posts but choose to write in this forum to advise you folks of what you don't read or hear about.  I think that I explained that in my other replies but it seems that pelletnubi only thinks I'm here to bash. No I am not Art, but I know him and he did loose his temper in that meeting. What jay-takeman left out (or perhaps wasn't in the minutes) was that Bob Taggart started the shouting and the "whoa as me" routine which is what I find most annoying.  Bottom line is this---TC may have improved their pellets---I don't know b/c I will never use them.  I don't trust the manufacturer b/c I personally have seen how untrustworthy he his.  That is my personal opinion. Also---everyone should keep in mind that TreeCycle choose the site which it built on. We didn't choose TreeCycle. The folks who live along the I-95 corridor moved their knowingly. I don't mind a new business. My family owns several small diners so I know how important industry is...but when someone consistently doesn't follow the laws of the land or his own promises they shouldn't be in business or atleast (which is what all of us want) be in compliance to the laws and not emit dangerous smoke/emmissions.
> BTW: I prefer New Englands as my favorite brand and I also like ACP--although they tend to be a bit ashy. I've used Keystone Pellets before with no problem and Canada Green (atleast that's the name I think). I am looking forward to trying out pellets from the new plant in Palmerton (which I posted about twice  (and not TC).  I used to buy pellets from Cozy Barn but now buy from Northampton Farm Bureau, Tractor Supply and Kaiser's or wherever else there is a good price. Hence me joining Hearth.com.



OK, you introduced yourself on this TC thread on your first post and after reading that post I got the impression you accused TC of setting a fire to their own mill.

Your second post was talking about another mill opening up and because it was posted on this thread I got the impression that you want to break the treecycle followup thread and start talking about the new plant instead.  Which I would have started a new thread to ask about the new mill.  I wonder who will be putting up with the noise from the new mill.


Your third post was about how TC uses landscaping waste to make pellets.  By reading this thread from beginning you would have found that TC's pellets were garbage to some users but by end of last year they changed their way of making them and produced a better pellet which was tested twice by J.  Now it's been at least 8 months with the better product and you still bashed the product without using them yourself.  I don't know what they use but they smell good and hope they burn good as well, just don't want to find out there is treated lumber mixed in.  Then I'll bash them myself if I see scientific proof of it.

Your fourth post was the 'WOW' post and now I'm wondering if that was put together after the meeting about TC didn't go so well.


To get back to the thread  "TREE CYCLE FOLLOWUP".  I will burn my two tons of TC and will post a FOLLOWUP of how they performed.  If they work for me this year and the price is competitive next year they will be my choice again.  We will wait and see the burn results.

If the coming comments have nothing to do with actual burns of TC then it will not be of any use for people actually interested and wanting to see results of TreeCycle pellets on this thread.

If there is a problem with the mill maybe start a thread about it. my two cents.


----------



## pelletpig54 (Sep 23, 2010)

Pelletnubi--you're the one who seems to have a problem with the opinions I stated and I think that if you have so many questions/comments  you should take your own advice and stop using this Treecycle thread and PM me instead of wasting everyone elses time reading "scalding" emails back at me.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletpig54 said:
			
		

> Pelletnubi--you're the one who seems to have a problem with the opinions I stated and I think that if you have so many questions/comments  you should take your own advice and stop using this Treecycle thread and PM me instead of wasting everyone elses time reading "scalding" emails back at me.



I'll stop with the truth to try and let this thread go back to original intent of talking about how TC pellets perform.  Since you don't burn or have any intention of burning TC, I guess you can't comment on how they burn.  At this point even if you decide to burn them I wouldn't take your comment into consideration, whether or not I would want to purchase them again.  I'll let you win and hope this thread goes back to what it was started for, to show the performance of these pellets.  Again if you have a problem with the mill please start a thread about it.  Thanks


----------



## poconoman (Sep 23, 2010)

pelletpig54, welcome to the forum.  

I'm sure you understand why I'm a little skeptical, BUT on the other hand, I have to give you the benefit of the doubt. YOU may know something WE don't, regardless of post count. YOU'RE in the area, so you claim, and may be seeing this first hand. Personally, I think it's wrong to jump and judge you just because you may have info on TC. One thing you can do is show PROOF. Show pics, legit articles, news links, etc. Like you said, WE all have a right to know if something is not right. But as for NOW, TC has a _better_ pellet and some members found them to work well.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 23, 2010)

poconoman said:
			
		

> pelletpig54, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm sure you understand why I'm a little skeptical, BUT on the other hand, I have to give you the benefit of the doubt. YOU may know something WE don't, regardless of post count. YOU'RE in the area, so you claim, and may be seeing this first hand. Personally, I think it's wrong to jump and judge you just because you may have info on TC. One thing you can do is show PROOF. Show pics, legit articles, news links, etc. Like you said, WE all have a right to know if something is not right. But as for NOW, TC has a _better_ pellet and some members found them to work well.



Kind of what I was thinking. If we just took pelletpig54's word for it. This would be one sided. I always like to hear both sides to properly judge. 

Back to what the thread was about! I got some good news for the people in NW CT. BT Enterprises is now carrying Tree Cycles brand. I just saw them yesterday and they have them listed for $220/ton. I will try to get 2 bags for a new test and show. They just unloaded the truck and didn't have any tons opened up yet. My next trip by should be able to pick some up!


----------



## poconoman (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds great Jake. Hopefully they perform well for you.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

poconoman said:
			
		

> Sounds great Jake. Hopefully they perform well for you.



His name is not Jake it's J-takeman. Sounds familiar. LOL  Don't know if you remember


----------



## fidiro (Sep 23, 2010)

J, my son is going to have a day off from school soon, don't know exactly what day, but I'm taking a trip upstate NY and driving up thruway.  I don't know how far you would be from the thruway but I could bring a couple bags of TC with me for you to try.  I'm getting off at exit 18 to take 28w to Margarettsville.  The problem is I will be towing about 9k lbs of just the camper and really can't go site seeing.  If you are closer to 87 than the place you say is now carrying TC I'll bring a couple bags and we can meet at an exit or rest stop between exit 17-18 or is it between 16-17.

Edit: If weather is good columbus day weekend is the camping trip I'm planning.  I'm probably going to head up late Friday but most likely it will be early Saturday morning.  If you think it's closer and you can wait till then I'll throw a couple bags in back of the truck.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 24, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> J, my son is going to have a day off from school soon, don't know exactly what day, but I'm taking a trip upstate NY and driving up thruway.  I don't know how far you would be from the thruway but I could bring a couple bags of TC with me for you to try.  I'm getting off at exit 18 to take 28w to Margarettsville.  The problem is I will be towing about 9k lbs of just the camper and really can't go site seeing.  If you are closer to 87 than the place you say is now carrying TC I'll bring a couple bags and we can meet at an exit or rest stop between exit 17-18 or is it between 16-17.



Pelletnubi, Thanks for the very nice offer. But thats way out of my way. I go to bristol 2 to 3 times a month. I just stop in when I do. Not a biggie. Much appreciate the offer though!


----------



## poconoman (Sep 24, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> poconoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I can't remember. You got me there.  :lol:


----------



## Bob Taggart (Sep 24, 2010)

I have made it a policy not to respond to post on this site because I feel that it is a forum for the people burning pellets, not for businesses.  However, I would like to let you know exactly why Phil Curtolo (aka pelletpig54) is posting such nasty and slanderous comments.  Phil lives behind the plant and as you can see by his message to me, printed below, he feels that the property we purchased is actually his.  He has erected a swing set on our property, (set in concrete), he has dug up our lawn and planted a garden and dumps his grass clippings and compost on our property.  Because of our litigious society and the liability potential of having kids playing on our property it became necessary to put an end to Phil’s delusion that he can freely use our land.  Phil continues to trespass on our land and when confronted he has taken up a campaign against myself and our company.  The property that we purchased has been zoned industrial for over 45 years, well before Phil moved next door.  As far as all of his comments I will let everyone use their own judgment based on Phil’s motivation. Since I will not post again if anyone has any questions about anything you can reach myself or Mike Z. at our plant or e-mail me directly. Thank you to all of our supporters. Bob Taggart   bobt@treecyclellc.com

"This message is for Mr. Taggart. My name is Phil Curtolo. We met at the October 2008 Board of Supervisors meeting in Plainfield Township. I live with my wife and 2-year old son on a directly neighboring property to the Nazareth location. I beg you to reconsider erecting a fence in our backyard. My son plays back there every day, my wife and I have our garden back there, and we have always considered that land to be part of our home. In an Express-Times article linked on your webiste, you stated that you "don't want to disturb [y]our neighbors." This would be more devastating to us than any noise, regardless of whether it's over the allowed limit by the zoning ordinance. Please reconsider, and please call me so that we can talk further. My number at home is 610-746-4032. Thank you."


----------



## poconoman (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, I'd like to see what Mr. Curtolo has to say about this.


----------



## slvrblkk (Sep 24, 2010)

I think this thread should probably get locked at this point.....jmo


----------



## BadDad320 (Sep 24, 2010)

The TreeCycle Soap Opera continues.......   What's next??? I may just wait for the movie version to come out......


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 24, 2010)

We'll at least we see both sides now! I just knew there had to be more to the story. 

onetimeposter,

Glad you had your say. I just hope there is a happy end for all involved. 

Glad you could join us here, Stop by anytime and chat pellets with us. We love hearing about pellets. Tell Mike Z I said hello.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 24, 2010)

And the other side speaks out.

Poconoman, I made the same mistake one post on this thread and imacman corrected me.  No hard feelings.

J, sorry that you're not closer to grab the pellets.


----------



## poconoman (Sep 24, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> And the other side speaks out.
> 
> Poconoman, I made the same mistake one post on this thread and imacman corrected me.  No hard feelings.



Post # 130. lol!


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 24, 2010)

As long as you guys aren't calling me JERK! I guess its OK. :lol: :cheese: ;-P


----------



## ADVA (Oct 9, 2010)

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geeeezzz!

What Happened here the last few weeks!
I was going to Quote the person with the nasty attitude.
But figured it was not worth it...





Jay,

Here are the pics & weights & Ash Content for the TREECYCLES 7-2010's.

They weigh in at .30lbs. That's ash only.
Not the jar.
If I put a 3/8" washer it kicks it up to .35lbs.
So I would say it's about .33lbs.
Since the scale only measures in .05 increments.
I figured out that the .33lbs of ASH is 5.4oz. in weight.
(correction)=Jay figured out the ash is 5.38oz. in weight. Thanks Jay!

The ash level "if I fluff it up as much as possible" in the Mason Jar is just over the 12oz. mark.
If I try to "settle the ash by smacking the jar on the table" it goes to just under the 11oz. mark.

I dont know what this all means.
I have to say. I am very impressed with these TreeCycles.
Ash Looks like the Okanagan's.

Today was first time I opened the stove since I burnt the bag.
I touched the ashes on the edge of the burn pot & they just disintegrated into even finer powder!
These are completely different & personally I am impressed.
I think I am going to get serious with these pellets.

Took a brush & paint brush & wiped the entire stove out.
Every nook & cranny.

It should be noted that the ASH has not one hard piece in it from any silica or other materials becoming hard or glassy.
Putting my hands thru the ash & I could not feel one sharp or hard piece etc.

Then after I smacked the ash pan on the steel table to get every bit of ash out.
I blew out the stove with air & swept up the little extra I got.
Found a dozen pieces of pellets that did not burn all the way.
Must have dropped of edge of burn pot.
They are not in the mason jar.

BTW- Sorry took so long.
Been busy & after 4-supermarkets I finally found a dozen Mason Jars at Walmart.

NOTE:
All the pictures are untouched, non-auto corrected.
Just shrunk in pixels to the maximum size this site will allow.


----------



## ADVA (Oct 9, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here Are a few More pics of the TREECYCLES.
All the pictures are untouched, non-auto corrected.
Just shrunk in pixels to the maximum size this site will allow.


----------



## BadDad320 (Oct 9, 2010)

Heard a radio advert for Treecycle @ $189.00  somewhere in the Lehigh Valley / Delaware Valley Area..... If they are now as good as the test shows they would be the best deal in the area........


----------



## ADVA (Oct 9, 2010)

BadDad320 said:
			
		

> Heard a radio advert for Treecycle @ $189.00  somewhere in the Lehigh Valley / Delaware Valley Area..... If they are now as good as the test shows they would be the best deal in the area........



Last season I spoke to Mike as He was working hard on getting the new mill running right.
I let Him know if He could get a pellet in the top 5.
They could beat the competition since they are all "imported from a far distance" & therefore reflected in their higher prices.

That He could capture the entire area if the Pellets are consistent high heat & low ash & the price be lower.
That was His plan & looks like TreeCycle may be on their way.

He is paying some good money for some good wood from a few choice suppliers He pulled in.


----------



## fidiro (Oct 10, 2010)

Makes me even happier that I ordered 3 tons with no regrets.  I have not had a chance to start a fresh bag but I did throw a ripped bag, that I didn't want to go to waste since it ripped right in the middle.  I dumped the leftover pellets from the ripped bag into the hopper right over about 10lbs of clean energy from last year.  Although it's still not finished, it already burned through the clean energy and started feeding the TC's.  I saw a fluffier higher volume ash from the CleanEnergy leftovers and as they started to finish at the bottom of hopper and the TC's started started going through and burning, I cleaned the stove just to see the same ash that you are getting.  It is a very fine ash.

I have never tried the Okies but to have this ash compared to a higher pellet grade is good news in my book.  TC is a local company and since they don't need to ship long distances for us, it will keep the price right.  Again I am glad I stuck with TC and gave them a chance even after all the bad news I read about them, especially in this thread.

There are guys/gals out there looking for shoulder pellets and I would say this one will be better than just shoulder use with a much lower price tag.  I just hope they don't change the way they make these for next season.

I wish I had enough guys in my area to split a full load next year to get an even better deal.


----------



## ADVA (Oct 10, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> Makes me even happier that I ordered 3 tons with no regrets.  I have not had a chance to start a fresh bag but I did throw a ripped bag, that I didn't want to go to waste since it ripped right in the middle.  I dumped the leftover pellets from the ripped bag into the hopper right over about 10lbs of clean energy from last year.  Although it's still not finished, it already burned through the clean energy and started feeding the TC's.  I saw a fluffier higher volume ash from the CleanEnergy leftovers and as they started to finish at the bottom of hopper and the TC's started started going through and burning, I cleaned the stove just to see the same ash that you are getting.  It is a very fine ash.
> 
> I have never tried the Okies but to have this ash compared to a higher pellet grade is good news in my book.  TC is a local company and since they don't need to ship long distances for us, it will keep the price right.  Again I am glad I stuck with TC and gave them a chance even after all the bad news I read about them, especially in this thread.
> 
> ...




Nubi,

Glad to see your getting the same fine ash.
Consistency is key.
Let me know the date on the bags if you could.

There are established pellet companies that their first year or two put out a decent pellet & are now
 putting out garbage for years & riding on their "first good word".
Complaints go unheeded.
There are pellet companies that just plain put out some ok & the rest horrible pellets.
That is the cycling of their wood supplies. Most of it not good.
Complaints go unheeded.
Unheeded cause that "IS" their business plan.

The Difference:

TreeCycle is a new start up business that actually do care to get their pellets right.
The proof is in the Pellets.
They have CONSISTENTLY put out a better & better pellet.
Frankly it blows away 4-different Pellets I have burned from two big box stores.
From my reading the posts here by others & from speaking to Management.
They have been good for their word & More than fair when it came to problems.
You dont see big box stores giving you that kind of service.

Sad thing is many, many Consumers do not know any better.
They are burning horrible pellets possibly frustrated & even destroying their stoves.
Thanks to these sites & the likes of people's hard work & wisdom as Jay & Others here.
The Consumer can get a fairly good education on Pellets.


TreeCycle is a "New Business" that dealt with the growing pains of getting their Newly Installed Pellet Mill
up & running properly. You dont see Jay & Others trashing TreeCycle for this very reason.
They deserve a fair shake...


Big difference from other pellet companies for the "time being" are set in their ways in big contracts putting out crap.
Maybe as TreeCycle keeps cutting into their profit margin these others will either change or no longer be.

Thats where consistency comes in.
You hope TreeCycle along with others putting out a decent pellet will not start accepting these wood suppliers with "bad wood".
Looks like as long as Mike is running TreeCycle. That wont happen.


----------



## fidiro (Oct 11, 2010)

H, my bags are dated 06/10  They are the new bags with the pellet stove picture.


----------



## sydsdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Can i get these around the Philadelphia suburbs anywhere? ty rmw


----------



## ADVA (Oct 12, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> H, my bags are dated 06/10  They are the new bags with the pellet stove picture.



Obi-wan pnubi,
Could not help myself...

Thanks for getting back to me with the production date!


----------



## ADVA (Oct 12, 2010)

sydsdad said:
			
		

> Can i get these around the Philadelphia suburbs anywhere? ty rmw




Call the office & ask for a list of suppliers.
They should have a list.

800-685-2406


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I have to say that I just got done burning some of the replacement TC pellets Mike gave me and they are burning GREAT....burning hot and little ash...like everyone else is reporting, the ash is very fine and powdery....I hope that this continues this way! Now, I'm off to burn some Stove Chows just to try......


----------



## fidiro (Oct 15, 2010)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Well, I have to say that I just got done burning some of the replacement TC pellets Mike gave me and they are burning GREAT....burning hot and little ash...like everyone else is reporting, the ash is very fine and powdery....I hope that this continues this way! Now, I'm off to burn some Stove Chows just to try......



Glad to hear you have the same fine ash.  

I just finished cleaning my stove.  I vacuumed the hopper, I pulled the exhaust fan off and vacuumed, I basically vacuumed everything from the burn pot to the ash pan.  Anything that had dust I vacuumed.  I pulled the t-cap and cleaned.

I then added a fresh bag of TC and just had to fire it up.  I will try to get a mason jar and brush any ash I can find into the pan and pull the tee cap to collect the ash from there as well.  I will not be testing any heat output yet but want to see the ash for the first 4-5 bags, but with this weather will take me a month to run 4 bags.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 15, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It certainly is nice to take the chill off this rainy night tonight though!


----------



## glockshooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Low was 40f last night, highs tomorrow predicted to be no higher than 50.  Wish I was cleaned and ready to go!!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 15, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see another tester! I would just do a 2 bag burn. A 4 bag burn will require something larger than a mason jar to hold the ash. 

I ordered a couple of lab coats and pocket protectors for you and H advance.


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice to see I was right!  HAHAHA     I stayed away until others chimed in.  Mike definitely cares about the quality.   I have burned thru about 3/4 of a bag since the 6th....these wet cool nights.....hope the moisture is about done,  especially winter snow!


----------



## Emta17 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have burnt 38 bags of TC pellets.  They have formed alot of clinkers in my Breckwell P23 freestanding stove.  I have never had a problem with any other pellet.  The issues I am having with these pellets are the following;
- Glass soots up extremely quickly
- Odd odor when burnt
- Clinkers galore
- Pellets will not burn completely 
- Very High ash content
- lazy flame
Prior to the heating season I cleaned the entrie interior combution chamber. Since I started burning these pellets I have had to re clean everything as well as checke the air intake hose, adjusted the low feed rate setting (currently set on the lowest setting), added air flow, took away air flow and nothing has worked.  The pellets are still burning dirty and messy. When I say messy that within 10 minutes the glass soots up and within an hour the entrie glass is black.  

I have contacted Mike Zanetti at MikeZ@treecyclellc.com and they seemed committed to helping me at first.  Mike has mentioned that I may have gotten a "bad batch".   After trying to contact him numerous times he has yet to re-contact me. Obviously, they are not standing behind their product! 

So I had cleaned the stove again prior to a baby sitter coming over last night (12/4/10) so that my wife and I could go out.  We left at 8:30 pm and were back by 11:30.  They stove had shut off due to clinker overload and the pellets "fusing together".  I cleaned out the clinkers, turned the stove on and went back to bed.  The stove again was shut down by morning. I again cleaned the clinkers, and the combution chambers. I noticed that two of the chambers were full of ash (the ones on the side of the stove).  I mean they were completely clogged .  I re-cleaned them and  restarted the stove. The stove shut down and the number 2 light flashed.  Looking up the online manual for Breckwell I saw that the #2 light indicated an air flow problem.  I took apart the venting (less than 3 months after cleaning the vent pipe) and there was a considerable amount of ash build up. The ashes were large (not fine) and  the arrester screen was almost completely blocked.  

Next, I had a friend drop off two bags of Energex pellets on 12/5/10. I re-started the stove and the flame is crisp, the glass is not sooting up and everything appears "normal" with the stoves operation.   The stove has been burning the Energex pellets for 5 hours and it is great.  I am going to shut down the stove, re-clean the glass and try the TC pellets one last time!

NOW, on december 17th I have still had numerous problems with the Tree Cycle LLC pellets.  I again had to clean the vent pipe (twice within 12 days!) in which I measured 8 ounces of ash to come out of it.  The pipe is maximum 9 feet in length with a 2 foot horizontal run.  I attempted to contact Mike Zanetti again and he has not called be back nor has he emailed me.  The tree cycle pellets are junk and a waste of time. I brought the remaining 62 bags that I owned back to the distributor and got other pellets that are burning fine. So it is obsiously not the stove or any of its components!   Shame on tree cycle for not standing behind their product.


If anyone wants I can post pictures of all the issues I have mentined in this posting. Let me know..


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 18, 2010)

sent pm and info on your other post.


----------



## ADVA (Dec 18, 2010)

MA pellet burner said:
			
		

> I have burnt 38 bags of TC pellets.  They have formed alot of clinkers in my Breckwell P23 freestanding stove.  I have never had a problem with any other pellet.  The issues I am having with these pellets are the following;
> - Glass soots up extremely quickly
> - Odd odor when burnt
> - Clinkers galore
> ...







Sorry to hear your having so much trouble.
How old are the pellets? Are they the tan or green bags & what is the date on them?
Where were they stored & have they gotten very damp?

I have had that problem once pellets get damp/logged. 
Not soaked just really absorbed full of moisture.
Which could be from the distributor if they were not stored correctly.

I wish I could get my hands on some bags of those bad pellets.

I have bought a trailer load of 22 tons & now sell them.
All the ones I have are incredible!
Very very fine ash like baby powder.
Not one piece of anything abrasive to the touch even.

Best to you...


----------



## Emta17 (Dec 18, 2010)

I took possession of the pellets in Late September. The bags were tan with green writing.  The only bag that I have kept has a date of 6/10.  I stored them in my dry unfinished side of my basement.  It is extremely dry due to the pellet stove being on the finished side. Normally about 70 degrees on the unfinished side.  I got them from Pellets Direct LLC in Uxbridge, MA.  They have all 62 bags.  The gentlemen that took them has a Breckwell stove and was going to try them in his stove. He couldn't believe the issues I was having. PM me if you are from the area and I can give you the name of the people whom I dealt with today who took back these pellets. I believe the Uxbridge distributor stores them outside as I saw a trailer load of them in the open air along with all their other pellets. They did not appear to be water logged or moisture rich to the eye or to the touch. I still have 1 bag left (FYI).


----------



## ADVA (Dec 19, 2010)

MA pellet burner said:
			
		

> I took possession of the pellets in Late September. The bags were tan with green writing.  The only bag that I have kept has a date of 6/10.  I stored them in my dry unfinished side of my basement.  It is extremely dry due to the pellet stove being on the finished side. Normally about 70 degrees on the unfinished side.  I got them from Pellets Direct LLC in Uxbridge, MA.  They have all 62 bags.  The gentlemen that took them has a Breckwell stove and was going to try them in his stove. He couldn't believe the issues I was having. PM me if you are from the area and I can give you the name of the people whom I dealt with today who took back these pellets. I believe the Uxbridge distributor stores them outside as I saw a trailer load of them in the open air along with all their other pellets. They did not appear to be water logged or moisture rich to the eye or to the touch. I still have 1 bag left (FYI).




Thanks for the info.
I will PM you.

Your storage had nothing to do with it.

It's very hard to tell if they got moisture laden from the distributor.
I had some outside under a not so good tarp all summer.
The bags on the top had similar issues.

But yours were horrible.
I don't know of anyone that burnt even the old green/black/white bags 
that were that bad.

I will get back to you by weeks end.


----------



## twojrts (Dec 19, 2010)

moved this post to a more current thread regarding the Tree Cycles.

Sorry, guys.


----------



## fidiro (Dec 21, 2010)

I have only burned about 6 bags so far but it seemed that the first couple bags left less ash and left glass cleaner.  I did the ash test on Third bag of this season and it came over the 20oz mark in volume.  I am waiting for a colder spell for me to run a bag in less than two days so that I can collect the ash again to see if I get less ash running on Medium instead of the low setting with many startups.  I weighed in a few bags and they have been about 40.5 - 41 lbs so far.

If I had to choose this pellet based on this amount of ash I would skip it but it produces plenty of heat on low and medium setting on my stove.  I have had a couple quarter sized clinkers in corner of burn pot, but come apart with a push of my finger.

I am still very happy with their performance for my needs but would like to see the glass cleaner longer.  I guess I need to tinker with the air some more.

When glass gets black does it need more air or less?  I concentrate more on keeping the wood stove going 24/7 so it doesn't bother me too much seeing the dirty glass.

I am going to run a few bags of greenteam in the coming weeks to see if I get similar results.


----------



## Emta17 (Dec 22, 2010)

If your glass is sooting up quickly you need to open your air damper and add more air.


----------



## fidiro (Dec 22, 2010)

MA pellet burner said:
			
		

> If your glass is sooting up quickly you need to open your air damper and add more air.



Thanks, I'll pull it open about a 1/4" more to see what happens.

Will less air also cause the ash to be of greater volume?


----------



## Jim H. (Dec 23, 2010)

Just a heads up,  I heard from Mike.  He is down for the holidays and will be back in January sometime.  I thought you should know since you had not gotten a response back.....

 Jim


----------

